# Napoli - Milan 2-2



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

*Napoli - Milan risultato finale: 2-2

Marcatori: Inler, Insigne, El Shaarawy, El Shaarawy

Napoli-Milan* 13ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma *sabato 17 Novembre 2012 alle ore 20:45* presso lo Stadio San Paolo di Napoli.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: *probabili formazioni*, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Napoli e Milan, commenti in tempo reale, in *diretta*, durante la partita, il dopo la partita e le vostre pagelle.

Diretta *Tv*

Sky Calcio 1, Sky Super Calcio, Mediaset Premium

*Arbitro*: Bergonzi 

*Probabile formazione del Milan 
*
_Abbiati_
_De Sciglio-Mexes-Acerbi-Costant_
_Emanuelson-Montolivo-De Jong-Nocerino_
_Bojan-Elsha_


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2012)

Prevedo scoppole sonore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo ne facciano solo 3 o 4 e si impietosiscano come la Juventus ieri sera col Pescara...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Prevedo scoppole sonore



....previsione, purtroppo, non difficile. Speriamo di evitare una figuraccia epica.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Non vedo come possiamo prenderne meno di 4.Non vedo come il Milan possa azzeccare una gara decente contro il Napoli,che offensivamente,è spaventoso!


----------



## Nivre (11 Novembre 2012)

No grazie, non lo guardo nemmeno.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2012)

Loro avranno più o meno mezza squadra impegnata con le nazionali, e quindi giusto un paio di giorni per preparala.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2012)

Cavani da solo vale tutto il Milan.

La vedo bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2012)

Tripletta di Cavani e tutti a casa.


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Loro avranno più o meno mezza squadra impegnata con le nazionali, e quindi giusto un paio di giorni per preparala.



Cosa hanno da preparare ? loro giocano a memoria e hanno un identità, noi dopo 3 anni con lo stesso allenatore, non abbiamo nessuna di queste due caratteristiche (la prima ok, abbiamo cambiato molto). Ci asfalterebbero anche avendo 10 minuti per prepararla. Poi allegri ovviamente sbaglierà formazione (come sempre) e via andare.


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Una sola parola: Catenaccio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2012)

Quest'anno per la prima volta credo che i miei amici napoletani non mi prenderanno per le natiche ma mi consoleranno 

Prepariamoci a nasconderci!


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Cosa hanno da preparare ? loro giocano a memoria e hanno un identità, noi dopo 3 anni con lo stesso allenatore, non abbiamo nessuna di queste due caratteristiche (la prima ok, abbiamo cambiato molto). Ci asfalterebbero anche avendo 10 minuti per prepararla. Poi allegri ovviamente sbaglierà formazione (come sempre) e via andare.



Per carità, hai anche ragione, ma se parliamo del Napoli, è una squadra che lavora molto sulle caratteristiche dell’avversario, non è il barsà che fa sempre il proprio gioco, chiunque sia l’avversario.


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2012)

Per fortuna sono a cena fuori e mi risparmio il sordato nnamurato.


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Una sola parola: Catenaccio



Sano e provincialissimo catenaccio


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Novembre 2012)

Muro di gloria.

Non per pareggiare eh, più che altro per non prendere una goleada.


----------



## rossovero (11 Novembre 2012)

non ho visto la partita con la fiorentina ma ho capito l'andazzo. vediamo un po': è tornata la paura + giochiamo contro il napoli a napoli + considerando che già l'anno scorso cavani da solo ci fece tre gol = 5-0 secco. spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Non voglio manco pensarci.


----------



## Morghot (11 Novembre 2012)

Previsione ottimistica: 3-0 secco


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Ogni risultato meno pesante di un 4-0 sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2012)

sicuramente non la guardo sono stanca di mangiarmi il fegato veramente non ne posso piu


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;59306 ha scritto:


> sicuramente non la guardo sono stanca di mangiarmi il fegato veramente non ne posso piu



Pure io lo dico. Ma alla fine la guarderemo come sempre bestem...


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Imbarcata epica


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per carità, hai anche ragione, ma se parliamo del Napoli, è una squadra che lavora molto sulle caratteristiche dell’avversario, non è il barsà che fa sempre il proprio gioco, chiunque sia l’avversario.



E' vero ma se lavorasse sulle nostre caratteristiche, finisce di lavorare dopo 10 secondi circa.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Belle prossime 3 se riuscissimo a fare piu' di un punto sarei soddisfatto.Di positivi c'e' che quelle sotto non fanno punti,quindi la vita va che e' una meraviglia!


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2012)

1 fisso
il San Paolo ci sbranerà.


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2012)

El Shaarawy a secco quindi dovrebbe segnare la prossima.
Il Napoli ha esaurito la fortuna vincendo all'ultimo secondo contro il Genoa che dominava.
Quindi l'unica speranza del Napoli per vincere è attingere all'inesauribile sfiga del Milan.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (11 Novembre 2012)

però il Napoli asfalta in contropiede e nelle ripartenze, se sono costretti a fare gioco (e lo saranno, perchè noi siamo schifosi) fanno meno male...

Magari con un catenaccio eroico e un pò di fortuna perdiamo solo 1 o 2 a 0...

Se no amen, prenderemo le nostre 3-4 pere e via verso la Juve...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2012)

Non la guardo , evito di incazzarmi


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E*l Shaarawy a secco quindi dovrebbe segnare la prossima.*
> Il Napoli ha esaurito la fortuna vincendo all'ultimo secondo contro il Genoa che dominava.
> Quindi l'unica speranza del Napoli per vincere è attingere all'inesauribile sfiga del Milan.



Questo ragionamento lo si può fare con gente come Messi o Ronaldo che hanno la media gol fissa da anni XD


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (11 Novembre 2012)

dio mio, si salvi chi può


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2012)

Catenaccio, catenaccio, catenaccio.
Non per fare risultato ma per non prendere l'imbarcata, mi ******* a morte se ci riempiono di goal, non pretendo neanche il pareggio ma di essere sconfitto con dignità si.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

ci vorranno barricate epiche


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2012)

prevedo sonora ed enorme sconfitta 

mancheranno bonera e ambrosini...

quindi assisteremo a mexes contro cavani gente...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (11 Novembre 2012)

3-0 a tavolino perchè diamo forfait

magari....


anche guardando il calendario... dobbiamo riprendere a fare punti appena riincomincia il ritorno contro quelle m**** di atalanta, samb e altre put****


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Se finisce 3-0 per me è come una vittoria.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Tra Napoli e Gobbi rischiamo davvero il tracollo. E tante figuracce. Ancora ho il ricordo/incubo di Baresi e Vierchowod spazzati via da Vieri. Quest'anno rischiamo di fare peggio.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Novembre 2012)

Come si fa ad essere fiduciosi per questa partita?

Noi siamo a pezzi psicologicamente, questi vanno a mille.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Ah, poi c'è Mazzarri che odia Allegri. Quindi non si farà scrupoli...


----------



## Harvey (12 Novembre 2012)

Fare un punto tra Napoli - Juve - Catania sarebbe un successone, quasi c'è da sperare di perdere sia in Belgio che con lo Zenith, se usciamo dalle coppe sti 40 punti possiamo farli tranquillamente e ci risparmiamo pure figuracce oltreconfine...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ma poi questi se ci gonfiano(sicuro come la morte)devo sopportarli una settimana intera! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Fare un punto tra Napoli - Juve - Catania sarebbe un successone, quasi c'è da sperare di perdere sia in Belgio che con lo Zenith, se usciamo dalle coppe sti 40 punti possiamo farli tranquillamente e ci risparmiamo pure figuracce oltreconfine...



Se ci riprendiamo e riusciamo a finire il girone d'andata con 24-25 punti poi nelle prime 10 del ritorno ne facciamo altri 15-16,grazie a qualche acquisto(sperando Iddio che cio' avvenga).Poi andassero a quel paese,le possono perdere anche tutte!


----------



## Harvey (12 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se ci riprendiamo e riusciamo a finire il girone d'andata con 24-25 punti poi nelle prime 10 del ritorno ne facciamo altri 15-16,grazie a qualche acquisto(sperando Iddio che cio' avvenga).Poi andassero a quel paese,le possono perdere anche tutte!



Eh ma 24-25 punti mi pare ottimistico, cioè dovremmo fare bottino pieno con Torino - Pescara e Siena di cui solo gli abruzzesi in casa, per il resto abbiamo Napoli - Juve - Catania - Roma, e la vedo difficile raccogliere più di tre punti


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Beh 10 punti in 7 partite si potrebbero anche fare,non c'andra' sempre male,qualcuno potremo vincerla anche a cuxlo!


----------



## sheva90 (12 Novembre 2012)

1 con Handicap.

Da stanotte comincio a sognarmi Cavani.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2012)

Ogni commento è superfluo. Non voglio pensarci, spero almeno che Berlusconi faccia mezza cosa giusta guardi la partita vede noi sotto di 4 gol, al primo tempo scende ed esonera il troll in panchina. Se ci tiene ad non essere deriso dai suoi compari durante le cene


----------



## Harvey (12 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ogni commento è superfluo. Non voglio pensarci, spero almeno che Berlusconi faccia mezza cosa giusta guardi la partita vede noi sotto di 4 gol, al primo tempo scende ed esonera il troll in panchina. Se ci tiene ad non essere deriso dai suoi compari durante le cene



Se a Berlusconi interessasse qualcosa della sua faccia e di quella del Milan non saremmo mai arrivati fino a questo punto...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

Potrebbe essere davvero l'ultima gara con Allegri.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere davvero l'ultima gara con Allegri.


Non ci sperare!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] per quanto si deve trascinare questo strazio?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] per quanto si deve trascinare questo strazio?



Penso che forse abbiamo speranza se perdiamo le prossime 3.A quel punto qualcosa potrebbe accadere!


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Novembre 2012)

A questa squadra serve uno scossone netto. Perchè non siamo da 14 punti sicuramente.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2012)

le famosissime partite contro le grandi dove vinciamo sempre


----------



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

Vi vedo troppo pessimisti. Io temo questa partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

manodedios ha scritto:


> Vi vedo troppo pessimisti. Io temo questa partita.



Benvenuto!


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2012)

Via di bastonate, ovviamente.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Novembre 2012)

manodedios ha scritto:


> Vi vedo troppo pessimisti. Io temo questa partita.



pessimisti e' una parola grossa ma purtroppo non e' la sola.....


----------



## Canonista (12 Novembre 2012)

Ci annientano anche se giocano in 5, figuriamoci in 11.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Novembre 2012)

mah, ormai è una gara tipo napoli-udinese, non ha piu alcun fascino.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Basta pronunciare solo un nome: Cavani.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Grande rispetto per il Napoli, comunque. Che è passato dalla Serie C alla massima competitività in Italia e, in parte, in Europa. 

Il Napoli è l'esempio più alto di come ci si debba attrezzare se non si hanno a disposizione i petrodollari.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto per il Napoli, comunque. Che è passato dalla Serie C alla massima competitività in Italia e, in parte, in Europa.
> 
> Il Napoli è l'esempio più alto di come ci si debba attrezzare se non si hanno a disposizione i petrodollari.



Eh si pensare che l'anno scorso potevano arrivare alle semifinali di CL...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (12 Novembre 2012)

propongo di intrufolarsi allo stadio e fare casino in modo da perdere 0-3 a tavolino, perchè se giochiamo altro che 3 gol prendiamo...e settimana l'altra ci sono pure i gobbi, quagliarella ha fatto 3 gol contro il pescara, contro di noi quanti ne farà? Diventa capocannoniere della serie A in una sola partita.


----------



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!



Grazie! Sono napoletano, tifoso del napoli e antigobbo a oltranza. Vi auguro di risollevarvi presto (non troppo presto, lasciamo passare almeno sabato) e spero di rivedere dei bellissimi Napoli-Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

manodedios ha scritto:


> Grazie! Sono napoletano, tifoso del napoli e antigobbo a oltranza. Vi auguro di risollevarvi presto (non troppo presto, lasciamo passare almeno sabato) e spero di rivedere dei bellissimi Napoli-Milan.


L'avevo capito,visto il nick.Qui ci sono anche tifosi della Juve e dell'Inter,diciamo che siamo in buona compagnia.Puoi anche creare un thread di presentazione nella sezione "Prendi il tuo posto",dove puoi presentarti ufficialmente!


----------



## Cm Punk (12 Novembre 2012)

Bisogna essere davvero masochisti per vedersi la partita sabato.. ci distruggeranno..
Chissà il genio di allegri che novità tattica si inventerà!


----------



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'avevo capito,visto il nick.Qui ci sono anche tifosi della Juve e dell'Inter,diciamo che siamo in buona compagnia.Puoi anche creare un thread di presentazione nella sezione "Prendi il tuo posto",dove puoi presentarti ufficialmente!



Fatto e mi scuso di non averlo fatto subito.


----------



## Nivre (12 Novembre 2012)

Sarà un massacro. Se ci va di lusso perdiamo 2-0, altrimenti prepariamoci a subire una batosta epica.


----------



## Petrecte (12 Novembre 2012)

Il 2a0 é davvero ottimistico.........


----------



## S T B (12 Novembre 2012)

sabato è il mio compleanno e non lo sprecherò di certo davanti alla tv... Si perde di sicuro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2012)

Penso che prenderemo una decina di goal nelle prossime due partite, prepariamoci ad una batosta epocale contro il Napoli e ad un remake del 6-1 contro la Juventus.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Novembre 2012)

a napoli finisce credo 3 a 1, oppure 4-0, contro la juve confermo i timori del remake, sul 6 a 1.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2012)

mamma mia...speriamo nel miracolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2012)

con allegri tutto è possibile, in senso negativo si intende

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Una formazione che avrebbe senso con anche un po di equilibrio in più secondo me sarebbe questa ma allegri non la schiererà mai:

Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
Montolivo Ambrosini Muntari
Robinho Bojan El Shaarawy

oppure boateng mezzala al posto di ambro (sempre se ha voglia di farla altrimenti spediamolo in tribuna) con monto che si sposta al centro, muntari darebbe secondo me molta più sostanza a un centrocampo troppo leggero


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Novembre 2012)

error


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Novembre 2012)

Se puo' servire a levarci davanti Allegri, VOGLIO perdere sia con il Napoli che con la Juve....non ho voglia di vedere questo scandalo fino a Maggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Se puo' servire a levarci davanti Allegri, VOGLIO perdere sia con il Napoli che con la Juve....non ho voglia di vedere questo scandalo fino a Maggio.



con la juve non voglio perdere MAI..la non dobbiamo regalare nulla, dobbiamo giocare la partita della vita


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con la juve non voglio perdere MAI..la non dobbiamo regalare nulla, dobbiamo giocare la partita della vita



Neanche io figurati vorrei mai perdere con la Juve, ma sono molto molto arrabbiato...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2012)

già me lo vedo cavani contro che ce ne fa 4


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Novembre 2012)

La cosa che mi fa piu' arrabbiare, forse anche piu' di Allegri è l'assoluta indifferenza della società, penosa.


----------



## manodedios (13 Novembre 2012)

Non voglio mettere il dito nella piaga, ma la società pare aver preso una direzione precisa già da qualche anno con gli acquisti a parametro zero, e poi la deriva è proseguita nello scorso mercato con la cessione dei giocatori migliori. Aggiungeteci pure il mancato scambio di Pato con Tevez per i motivi che sappiamo e insomma... vi auguro solo che la proprietà cambi di mano, altrimenti non ne venite fuori. Anche la decisione di tenere Allegri "perchè tanto non cambierebbe nulla" non mi pare il massimo della motivazione: più che entusiasmo o fiducia nel tecnico traspare rassegnazione e consapevolezza di aver smantellato.... Per sabato spero in un 1-0 per noi, ma oh, mi raccomando, coi gobbi vedete di fare il miracolo!


----------



## rossovero (13 Novembre 2012)

sará impossibile. noi cmq 2 anni fa perdemmo in casa contro una delle peggior juve della storia


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Per la cronaca manchera Berhami per squalifica.Giusto cosi',per diritto di cronaca!


----------



## manodedios (13 Novembre 2012)

Mancherà anche Pandev, infortunato. Meno male, gioca Insigne!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Cosa ha avuto Pandev???


----------



## manodedios (13 Novembre 2012)

Distorsione alla caviglia, fermo un paio di settimane.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Novembre 2012)

ma non partire proprio da milanello? pare brutto?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Novembre 2012)

Se si faranno male anche Cavani ed Hamsik, forse riusciamo a pareggiare


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Capirai...Pandev...


----------



## peppe75 (13 Novembre 2012)

insigne è pericolosissimo....la vedo malissimo...siamo *******!


----------



## patriots88 (13 Novembre 2012)

La perderemmo in qualunque caso. Allegri o non allegri.

Il napoli, a livello di rosa, e' di un altro livello rispetto a noi


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> La perderemmo in qualunque caso. Allegri o non allegri.
> 
> Il napoli, a livello di rosa, e' di un altro livello rispetto a noi



Beh la perdiamo sicuro perche' ora facciamo ridere,non perche' siano piu' forti.Altrimenti il Barca vincerebbe tutte le partite!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2012)

Con la Juve ho qualche leggera speranza in più, perchè siamo davanti ai nostri tifosi, è una rivale storica per cui i giocatori ci mettono un po' di grinta, e perchè in generale i ladri corrono un po' meno dell'anno scorso.
Con il Napoli invece non ho nessuna speranza, è una di quelle partite che di questi tempi è già destinata a finire in batosta o goleada umiliante.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Novembre 2012)

Spriamo che questa sagione finisca presto....


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2012)

certo che cavani vs mexes...

tanta roba


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo che cavani vs mexes...
> 
> tanta roba



Meglio non pensarci...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo che cavani vs mexes...
> 
> tanta roba



Tanti soldi.....


----------



## intek (13 Novembre 2012)

Salve amici, ma io vi vedo un pò troppo pessimisti !
Si, è vero che i pronostici non sono a vostro favore ( sono un tifoso del napoli simpatizzante milanista ), ma anche noi abbiamo qualche difficoltà organizzativa.
Ovvero: pandev è quasi da buttare; insigne non è al meglio a causa di una caviglia; maggio è l'ombra del campione che fu ....; la difesa spesso è in letargo .... !!!
Dai, non buttatevi giù, date forza alla squadra che in questo momento ne ha bisogno, e noi napoletani ne sappiamo qualcosa di sofferenza, col genova è stato un batticuore e col torino ci siamo infartuati in 2 milioni !

Spero di vedere una bella partita, magari segnate pure un gol .... tanto cavalien ha detto che vuole portarsi a casa anche i pali della porta !!!


----------



## sheva90 (14 Novembre 2012)

Giocatevi la casa sull'1 Handicap.


----------



## intek (14 Novembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Giocatevi la casa sull'1 Handicap.



fatto


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2012)

asfaltata here we come. 

il napoli in casa quando ci sono questi partitoni si esalta, poi contro il milan, capirai....già mi vedo i fuochi d'artificio a fine partita e o surdato 'nnamurato cantato da tutto lo stadio.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (14 Novembre 2012)

catenaccio e salviamo la faccia... 2-0 per loro e via verso i gobbi


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> asfaltata here we come.
> 
> il napoli in casa quando ci sono questi partitoni si esalta, poi contro il milan, capirai....già mi vedo i fuochi d'artificio a fine partita e o surdato 'nnamurato cantato da tutto lo stadio.



E lo dici a me che ho napoletani in casa!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> asfaltata here we come.
> 
> il napoli in casa quando ci sono questi partitoni si esalta, poi contro il milan, capirai....già mi vedo i fuochi d'artificio a fine partita e o surdato 'nnamurato cantato da tutto lo stadio.



Vedrai che dopo la visita di San Silvio a Milanello diventeremo imbattibili


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Novembre 2012)

Impossibile vincere, se non si tirano fuori gli attributi. Per fare risultato bisognerebbe sputare sangue per 90 minuti, e questa squadra non lo farà, perché non lo ha mai fatto. Dobbiamo essere più umili, purtroppo il Milan schiacciasassi non esiste più, non possiamo giocare a viso aperto, prendiamo esempio dalle provinciali, non dobbiamo vergognarci, questa è la nostra dimensione, e l'abbiamo voluta noi ( la dirigenza ).


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto, secondo me possiamo fare 20 sconfitte quest'anno...


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

*Probabile formazione del Milan 
*
Abbiati
De Sciglio
Mexes
Yepes
Constant
De Jong
Montolivo
Emanuelson
Bojan
El Shaarawy
Pazzini


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che squadraccia.

De sciglio mi sa che e' un altro di quelli pompati dai media a livelli massimali, nelle ultime partite ha giocato veramente male.

Abbiati fara' la solita papera.


----------



## Prinz (14 Novembre 2012)

ancora con sto Mexes?


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2012)

magari gioca il Noce a centrocampo


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Mexes-Yepes, ma dai...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Novembre 2012)

Già sento quella speaker odiosa urlare


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mexes-Yepes, ma dai...



Bonera è rotto. Zapata è più improponibile degli altri due ^__^


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonera è rotto. Zapata è più improponibile degli altri due ^__^


D'accordo sulla titolarità di Yepes, ma Mexes deve marcire in panchina fino a gennaio mese della sua cessione al miglior offerente (e speriamo che ci sia un offerente).


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Su Sky dicono che la carta a sorpresa potrebbe essere Nocerino.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che la carta a sorpresa potrebbe essere Nocerino.



....e chissà che cambia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Novembre 2012)

allegri qualche giorno fa aveva detto che la coppia centrale titolare era mexes-bonera ora si e rotto bonera quindi se quello che ha detto e vero mexes giocherà sempre e si alterano gli altri al posto di bonera


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino in questo inizio stagione è stato veramente nullo, irriconoscibile, tutt'altro giocatore rispetto all'anno scorso. Se dovesse giocare lui, spero che butti il sangue in campo, visto che non l'ha mai fatto da agosto.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Novembre 2012)

Domanda, Yepes in che condizioni si presenterà? 

Brasile - Colombia si gioca alle ore 1:30 italiane, nel New Jersey.

Sarà bello lucido, a 37 anni poi. 

Acerbi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che la carta a sorpresa potrebbe essere Nocerino.



Bella carta


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Intervistato da *Radio Crc*, Giovanni Galeone ha parlato della sfida in programma sabato al San Paolo tra Napoli e Milan: 
I rossoneri non vivono un buon momento - ha spiegato l'ex tecnico di Pescara, Napoli e Udinese -. Purtroppo alcuni giocatori importanti sono stati ceduti e non rimpiazzati adeguatamente" 
Sulle ultime gare: 
"Ho visto le ultime due partite dei rossoneri, mi sembrava che Allegri avesse trovato la giusta quadratura. Poi la gara con la Fiorentina ha purtroppo segnato una ricaduta. Il Milan ha fatto un primo tempo disastroso, giusto considerare il Napoli favorito in questo momento".


----------



## pennyhill (14 Novembre 2012)

Comunque ero serio, voi lo fareste giocare un 37enne che arriva da una partita giocata nel New Jersey, meno di tre giorni prima, e con il successivo viaggio intercontinentale?


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2012)

Oltre a yepes chi dovrebbe essere l'altro ritardatario? Avevo sentito di yepes e un altro ma non ricordo chi...

Io butterei nella mischia acerbi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque ero serio, voi lo fareste giocare un 37enne che arriva da una partita giocata nel New Jersey, meno di tre giorni prima, e con il successivo viaggio intercontinentale?



Assolutamente no!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oltre a yepes chi dovrebbe essere l'altro ritardatario? Avevo sentito di yepes e un altro ma non ricordo chi...
> 
> Io butterei nella mischia acerbi.


Credo Zapata!


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque ero serio, voi lo fareste giocare un 37enne che arriva da una partita giocata nel New Jersey, meno di tre giorni prima, e con il successivo viaggio intercontinentale?



Piuttosto di mexes, si.


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Domanda, Yepes in che condizioni si presenterà?
> 
> Brasile - Colombia si gioca alle ore 1:30 italiane, nel New Jersey.
> 
> ...


Non so cosa sperare. Se gioca Yepes, mentre lui si rende conto che Cavani ha la palla, quest'ultimo sta già sotto la curva ad esultare. Se gioca lerededinestacoipiedibuoni, nemmeno se ne rende conto che Cavani ha la palla


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi, tenetevi forte: *a Napoli nuovo cambio di modulo*. Dentro Nocerino e centrocampo a 3 con lo stesso Nocerino, DeJong e Montolivo. Modulo *4-3-3*

Gazzetta


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tenetevi forte: *a Napoli nuovo cambio di modulo*. Dentro Nocerino e centrocampo a 3 con lo stesso Nocerino, DeJong e Montolivo. Modulo *4-3-3*
> 
> Gazzetta


Beh se davanti giocano Bojan,Elsha e Pazzini ci puo' anche stare!


----------



## Petrecte (15 Novembre 2012)

Se non ricordo male è già stato provato qusto modulo con Necerino....e ci abbiamo anche perso o sbaglio?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male è già stato provato qusto modulo con Necerino....e ci abbiamo anche perso o sbaglio?



C'era Boateng sulla trequarti,mi pare con la Lazio!


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Novembre 2012)

Come già detto nel topic di Stephan, speriamo sia in serata. Se no la vedo non grigissima [come già è], ma di più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino e De Jong contemporaneamente, aiuto


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nocerino e De Jong contemporaneamente, aiuto


Maronn mjj


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tenetevi forte: *a Napoli nuovo cambio di modulo*. Dentro Nocerino e centrocampo a 3 con lo stesso Nocerino, DeJong e Montolivo. Modulo *4-3-3*
> 
> Gazzetta


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Vediamo che ne esce,forse col tridente Bojan-Elsha-Noce e 3 centrocampisti siamo piu' coperti.Tanto sabato non è un problema di modulo,ma caso mai di fortuna.Se c'ha aiuti,ne usciamo indenni!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che ne esce,forse col tridente Bojan-Elsha-Noce e 3 centrocampisti siamo piu' coperti.Tanto sabato non è un problema di modulo,ma caso mai di fortuna.Se c'ha aiuti,ne usciamo indenni!



Ma come si fa a cambiare modulo ogni volta dai su, questa è follia pura.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a cambiare modulo ogni volta dai su, questa è follia pura.



Ma alla fine se il modulo fosse questo
--------De Jong
----Nocerino----Montolivo
----Bojan-----Elsha
-------Pazzini

cambia poco dal 4-2-3-1!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine se il modulo fosse questo
> --------De Jong
> ----Nocerino----Montolivo
> ----Bojan-----Elsha
> ...



Si be in parole povere è un albero di natale mi ricorda tanto

seedorf-gattuso-pirla
-----kaka---rui costa--
-----sheva

Siamo li insomma


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Raga tra 4-2-3-1 e 4-3-3 cambia poco,solo che non c'è Ema sulla destra,ma bojan è piu' decentrato e c'è un centrocampista in piu',con Elsha che parte sempre sulla sinistra!


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Allenamento odierno dedicato alla *tattica* in vista di *Napoli - Milan*. *De Sciglio* ha lavorato con il gruppo, i giocatori rientrati dalle nazionali hanno lavorato a parte. Allenamento di domani in programma alle 11,30


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Novembre 2012)

Cambiano i movimenti.

Con Elsha che comunque fa la fase difensiva avresti 4 giocatori che coprono, Bojan e Pazzini a parte.

Bah, per me si doveva andare avanti con il solito modulo, giocando con De Jong e Montolivo.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Ma non si può cambiare un modulo a partita, dai. Questa squadra non ha un'identità


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si può cambiare un modulo a partita, dai. Questa squadra non ha un'identità



Ma infatti, cioè poi cambi quando hai davanti il Napoli al San Paolo, beh geniale direi! Sembra quasi che si voglia far cacciare via.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh se davanti giocano Bojan,Elsha e Pazzini ci puo' anche stare!



Ma anche no! Bojan esterno non ci può giocare, ha lo scatto per superare un avversario in dribling, ma non la progressione per andare sul fondo e proseguire verso l'area.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Novembre 2012)

poi leggo di gettare acerbi nella mischia. Si ok, però sto ragazzo non è che può giocare 1 partita al mese, per di più quella più difficile. Poi se sbaglia tutti contro. Perchè è stato messo senza motivazione in naftalina dopo la partita con il Cagliari, visto che Bonera e Mexes e Yepes e Zapata non stavano giocando meglio. E' stato riproposto dopo 1 mese con il Malaga, e pur non facendo male (il goal è dalla sua parte, ma la colpa non è sua) è stato riaccantonato. Ora lo vogliamo ributtare in mezzo con il Napoli?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> poi leggo di gettare acerbi nella mischia. Si ok, però sto ragazzo non è che può giocare 1 partita al mese, per di più quella più difficile. Poi se sbaglia tutti contro. Perchè è stato messo senza motivazione in naftalina dopo la partita con il Cagliari, visto che Bonera e Mexes e Yepes e Zapata non stavano giocando meglio. E' stato riproposto dopo 1 mese con il Malaga, e pur non facendo male (il goal è dalla sua parte, ma la colpa non è sua) è stato riaccantonato. Ora lo vogliamo ributtare in mezzo con il Napoli?



Però se non ricordo male é lui che manca l'intervento.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riportato da calcionews24 per Mazzarri c'è da sciogliere le indecisioni sul partner d'attacco di Cavani. Sembra però non farcela a recuperare Pandev dall'infortunio alla caviglia e per questo l'indiziato numero uno per affiancare il matador sembrerebbe Insigne.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Novembre 2012)

il 4-3-3 è il modulo migliore secondo me


Il problema è che non schiererà mai Bojan a destra 

Montolivo DeJong Nocerino

Bojan Pato Faraone​
Mica male insomma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2012)

Imbarcata is try to beginning


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> il 4-3-3 è il modulo migliore secondo me
> 
> 
> Il problema è che non schiererà mai Bojan a destra
> ...



Beh potrebbe essere una cosa simile
Nocerino-De Jong-Montolivo
Bojan-Elsha
Pazzini

Tipo che i due dietro lo Spazzino fungano da trequartisti/mezze punte!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Imbarcata is try to beginning



Uaglio' pero' leggendoti mado' si esalta l'ottimismo!


----------



## The P (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allenamento odierno dedicato alla *tattica* in vista di *Napoli - Milan*. *De Sciglio* ha lavorato con il gruppo, i giocatori rientrati dalle nazionali hanno lavorato a parte. Allenamento di domani in programma alle 11,30



Non sto scherzando, stavo leggendo seriamente i commenti e arrivato qui mi è partita la risata.

L'ultima volta che ho letto: allenamento con la palla, sono andato a vedere gli allenamenti su You Tube ed erano dei semplici esercizi con fisici in cui i calciatori avevano una palla arancione tra le mani.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Si gioca a Pallamano!


----------



## The P (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si gioca a Pallamano!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si gioca a Pallamano!



Speriamo di non giocare a tennis....sabato...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Novembre 2012)

Io comincio a pensare che tutti questi cambi di moduli schizofrenici siano una provocazione, un voler mostrare e sottolineare i limiti della rosa. Oppure è solo pi' in barca che mai.
In ogni caso non fa che confermare la sua inadeguatezza lampante.


----------



## S T B (16 Novembre 2012)

beh le cose son 2: o i giocatori non ascoltano la parte tattica o non la fanno proprio... guardando giocare il Milan è lampante che si gioca a caso...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si gioca a Pallamano!



Il nostro amico  compriamolo!!!! il piu forte


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Ma che ci andiamo a fare? Diamogliela a tavolino.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Ah, il Napoli quest'anno non ha mai perso al San Paolo...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, il Napoli quest'anno non ha mai perso al San Paolo...



C'è sempre una prima volta ..........


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Domani in difesa giocano Acerbi e Mexes. L'ha detto Allegri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Uaglio' pero' leggendoti mado' si esalta l'ottimismo!


Cavani supera Careca domani


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani in difesa giocano Acerbi e Mexes. L'ha detto Allegri



Adesso possiamo dire che Cavani supera Careca.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2012)

mi ricordo a san siro un spettacolare milan napoli 5-2 (esordio di pato)

domani potrebbe finire 5-2 per il napoli e non ci sarebbe nulla di strano


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Novembre 2012)

Tensione.

Oh, io ci spero comunque, poi chi li sente i napoletani? E' grigia ma ci voglio, per l'ennesima volta, credere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Novembre 2012)

che formazione avrà il napoli?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavani supera Careca domani



Splendidi=


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Si parte dal 2-3 a 0 per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parte dal 2-3 a 0 per loro.



Ice non diciamolo però.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Novembre 2012)

Questi i convocat del napoli: De Sanctis, Rosati, Colombo, Aronica, Britos, Campagnaro, Cannavaro, Fernandez, Gamberini, Grava, Donadel, Dossena, Dzemaili, El Kaddouri, Hamsik, Inler, Maggio, Mesto, Zuniga, Cavani, Insigne, Vargas.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Novembre 2012)

Dico solo che qua a Napoli ci temono per un unico motivo: El Shaarawy


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Novembre 2012)

_Sono *21 i convocati di Mister Massimiliano Allegri in vista di Napoli-Milan*:

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Acerbi, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata, Constant, Boateng, De Jong, Emaneulson, Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pato, Pazzini e Robinho._


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Il colmo sarebbe quello di riuscire a far segnare vargas.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2012)

si va beh se segna vargas lasciamo perdere meglio che andiamo direttamente in lega pro


----------



## manodedios (16 Novembre 2012)

Vargas il campo non lo vedrà più. Giocheremo così:

*Formazione Napoli anti Milan *

De Sanctis
Campagnaro Cannavaro Gamberini
Maggio Inler Dzemaili Zuniga
Hamsik
Cavani Insigne

E speriamo bene...


----------



## minelli (16 Novembre 2012)

Salve, sono un tifoso napoletano
innanzitutto vi saluto. Mi era giunta voce che eravate un po' depressi e state temendo il Napoli.... ehm... se me lo consentite vorrei rincuorarvi. Mi sa che non avete capito domani contro chi venite a giocare.... Il Napoli e' la squadra che e' stata insignita del titolo "RESUSCITAMORTI UFFICIALE". Una squadra non vince da 4, 5 partite? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli a farla vincere. Un calciatore e' in crisi di gol e non segna da mesi? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli, gol sicuro! Un calciatore non ha mai segnato in vita sua? No problem, contro il Napoli e' gol assicurato (e guardate che non sto esagerando. Andate a vedere la casistica, e mi darete ragione)
Per cui, anche se a malincuore, vi devo assicurare: domani vincete sicuro. Anzi, potete anche scommetterci un bel centone. Non so la vostra vittoria a quanto sia quotata, ma credo almeno a 2 se non di piu'. Anzi, potete anche scommettere sui marcatori. Prendete un vostro calciatore meno in forma, ed e' sicuro che segnera'.
Domani sera mi darete ragione....
Saluti


----------



## Principe (16 Novembre 2012)

Allegri non metti bojan ed emanuelson ?? Metti Boateng e Pazzini ?? Te devi fare una sola cosa andare a fare in c......


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

minelli ha scritto:


> Salve, sono un tifoso napoletano
> innanzitutto vi saluto. Mi era giunta voce che eravate un po' depressi e state temendo il Napoli.... ehm... se me lo consentite vorrei rincuorarvi. Mi sa che non avete capito domani contro chi venite a giocare.... Il Napoli e' la squadra che e' stata insignita del titolo "RESUSCITAMORTI UFFICIALE". Una squadra non vince da 4, 5 partite? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli a farla vincere. Un calciatore e' in crisi di gol e non segna da mesi? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli, gol sicuro! Un calciatore non ha mai segnato in vita sua? No problem, contro il Napoli e' gol assicurato (e guardate che non sto esagerando. Andate a vedere la casistica, e mi darete ragione)
> Per cui, anche se a malincuore, vi devo assicurare: domani vincete sicuro. Anzi, potete anche scommetterci un bel centone. Non so la vostra vittoria a quanto sia quotata, ma credo almeno a 2 se non di piu'. Anzi, potete anche scommettere sui marcatori. Prendete un vostro calciatore meno in forma, ed e' sicuro che segnera'.
> Domani sera mi darete ragione....
> Saluti



Quelli siamo noi, non voi  Qualsiasi cane (vedi l'egiziano della Fiorentina, domenica scorsa) contro di noi riesce a segnare il PRIMO GOL IN SERIE A!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quelli siamo noi, non voi  Qualsiasi cane (vedi l'egiziano della Fiorentina, domenica scorsa) contro di noi riesce a segnare il PRIMO GOL IN SERIE A!



contro la fiorentina poi ci hanno segnato il primo gol in serie a borja valero e el handahoui


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Appunto!


----------



## folletto (16 Novembre 2012)

Secondo Sky si ritorna al *4312* con *DeJong, Noce e Monto, Boateng dietro le punte* (Bojan in panca), Acerbi e Mexes centrali....
Si salvi chi può...........io credo che mi risparmierò lo strazio


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

4-3-1-2 No. Per pietà.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2012)

Mabbasta!!!! Ma non si potrebbe cacciare sto Allegri e giocare senza allenatore?


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2012)

Vabbé forza Cavani. E lo dico per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mabbasta!!!! Ma non si potrebbe cacciare sto Allegri e giocare senza allenatore?



.....Berlusconi in panchina


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Ma perche' vi siete dimenticate dell'eurogol di quello scarparo catanese a s.siro nell'anno dello scudetto? La cosa piu' lollosa che ricordi e' il gol di di vaio nel 2004 sempre a s.siro , ancora devo capire se per bravura o per (_)(_)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Ne prendiamo quattro.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perche' vi siete dimenticate dell'eurogol di quello scarparo catanese a s.siro nell'anno dello scudetto? La cosa piu' lollosa che ricordi e' il gol di di vaio nel 2004 sempre a s.siro , ancora devo capire se per bravura o per (_)(_)



Valiani. VALIANI.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perche' vi siete dimenticate dell'eurogol di quello scarparo catanese a s.siro nell'anno dello scudetto? La cosa piu' lollosa che ricordi e' il gol di di vaio nel 2004 sempre a s.siro , ancora devo capire se per bravura o per (_)(_)



Beh, Di Vaio scarso non era.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Io spero che in ogni caso ci sia una prova d'orgoglio dei nostri.


----------



## Nivre (16 Novembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne prendiamo quattro.




Se Cavani ha un pò di pietà, si. Perche quattro gol li fa SOLO LUI.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Se Cavani ha un pò di pietà, si. Perche quattro gol li fa SOLO LUI.



...certo se lo marca Mexes.....


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky si ritorna al *4312* con *DeJong, Noce e Monto, Boateng dietro le punte* (Bojan in panca), Acerbi e Mexes centrali....
> Si salvi chi può...........io credo che mi risparmierò lo strazio



Ancora???Pieta'!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2012)

Allegri sei già ricco dai su su dimettiti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parte dal 2-3 a 0 per loro.


Ecco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Novembre 2012)

Mah


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2012)

Verso Napoli-Milan: Pazzini e Bojan per una maglia da titolare.​
Bojan e Pazzini si giocano un posto da titolare accanto a Pato e boanteg.

notizia completa su:Verso Napoli-Milan: Pazzini e Bojan per una maglia da titolare. |


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;61989 ha scritto:


> Verso Napoli-Milan: Pazzini e Bojan per una maglia da titolare.​
> Bojan e Pazzini si giocano un posto da titolare accanto a Pato e boanteg.
> 
> notizia completa su:Verso Napoli-Milan: Pazzini e Bojan per una maglia da titolare. |



Io preferirei Bojan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2012)

ma cambia sempre modulo  già siamo scarsi cosi se poi ogni partita cambia  io avrei preferito 

emanuelson-bojan-faraone

pato 


invece no gioca boanteg che p° -.-


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

*Mazzarri*: «Contro il *Milan* dipende tutto da noi»

Walter Mazzarri, alla vigilia della sfida contro il Milan: «Sensazioni buone, tutti carichi e in buona forma escluso *Pandev* che non ha recuperato»

Cds


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Novembre 2012)

Boateng De Jong Nocerino, alè suicidio alè


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Quindi la *formazione del milan *potrebbe essere questa:
De Jong
Nocerino-Montolivo
Boateng
Bojan-Elsha


Una formazione al giorno toglie il medico di torno mentre le nostre balls fanno un giro tondo tondo!


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma due giornate di fila con la stessa formazione non riusciamo a giocarle?


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2012)

De Jong-Nocerino...ma che musica maestro!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Novembre 2012)

Over 3.5


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Di nuovo il 4-3-1-2 ????

Ok, neanche tifo sta partita... che vinca il migliore. 

"Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sé stesso"


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (17 Novembre 2012)

prevedo mazzate...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> prevedo mazzate...



Sta cosa la prevediamo tutti......









chissa' perche'......


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa la prevediamo tutti......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sarà comunque un grande giorno......


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Per quale motivo Blu???


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo Blu???



Se facciamo risultato forse ci rilanciamo, se prendiamo schiaffoni Berlusconi e Galliani, secondo me, qualcosa decideranno su Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo risultato forse ci rilanciamo, se prendiamo schiaffoni Berlusconi e Galliani, secondo me, qualcosa decideranno su Allegri.



Ho qualche dubbio a riguardo sulla seconda ipotesi.Sulla prima non stiamo neanche a discuterci sopra,è impossibile.Dobbiamo farci l'abitudine,questa sara' la nostra dimensione per anni!


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Novembre 2012)

In un campionato inutile come sarà il nostro, gli unici punti d'interesse per il tifoso milanista sono queste partite: con un po di fortuna, tanta fortuna, magari possiamo batterli. Poi ne perdiamo altre 2 di fila ma a fine anno diremo "si, un anno di mierda, però abbiamo battuto il nabule, abbiamo battuto X, Y......." Per cui FORZA MILAN


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ah certo,almeno qualche soddisfazione potremo lervacela,non è detto che contro le prima 4-5 perdiamo sempre,quindi sempre Forza Milan,come dice il vecchio Heis e vediamo che ne esce!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho qualche dubbio a riguardo sulla seconda ipotesi.Sulla prima non stiamo neanche a discuterci sopra,è impossibile.Dobbiamo farci l'abitudine,questa sara' la nostra dimensione per anni!



....non partiamo certamente favoriti ma bisogna crederci sempre e comunque.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

dai non è vero che giocheranno insieme De Jong e Nocerino, voi state scherzando, ne sono certo 

Sarebbe proprio andare a Napoli dicendo "vi prego non fatecene troppi"


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Le incursioni di Nocino


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Novembre 2012)

la gazzetta dà 4-4-2 con el sha e bojan davanti... nocerino a sinistra e urby a destra (invertirli no, eh?)


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Un modulo al giorno!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la gazzetta dà 4-4-2 con el sha e bojan davanti... nocerino a sinistra e urby a destra (invertirli no, eh?)



Appunto!


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un modulo al giorno!


Toglie la serie A di torno


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Quindi alla fine giochiamo cosi':

Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Acerbi-Costant
Emanuelson-Montolivo-De Jong-Nocerino
Bojan-Elsha


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma che formazione è? a questo punto aveva più senso far giocare emanuela a sinistra
Poi elsha se non gioca esterno si trova male
Certo che Allegri si diverte mettere fuori ruolo i giocatori!
Sono indeciso se vedermi la partita che è da masochisti, però sono curioso di vedere se lo esonereranno..


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

Io aspetto che torni muntari cosi' li potra' mettere tutti insieme da grande allenatore quale e' .

Nocerino-Dejong-Muntari-Montolivo


----------



## honestsimula (17 Novembre 2012)

chinque giochi oggi voglio vedere almeno 5 cartellini estratti verso i nostri, ha ragione il mister non siamo piu cattivi, meno male che doeva essere il milan dei badboys.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Ibra era cattivo. Questi pensano alle creste, alle pantagonne e agli orecchini


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Una volta avevamo gente come lui:








Altro che capello pettinato e orecchino luccicante!


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi alla fine giochiamo cosi':
> 
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio-Mexes-Acerbi-Costant
> ...





Ha deciso che dopo il Milan smette di allenare, se non non si spiega. 
NOn puoi essere così I.d.i.o.t.a


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

non so se avro il coraggio di vederla, sicuro mi mangerò di nervoso se la vedrò :S.


mmm non so se sia quella la formazza se e quella non ha proprio senso ma un cavolo di modulo lo sa fare? senza cambiare ogni partite dai basta


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (17 Novembre 2012)

minelli ha scritto:


> Salve, sono un tifoso napoletano
> innanzitutto vi saluto. Mi era giunta voce che eravate un po' depressi e state temendo il Napoli.... ehm... se me lo consentite vorrei rincuorarvi. Mi sa che non avete capito domani contro chi venite a giocare.... Il Napoli e' la squadra che e' stata insignita del titolo "RESUSCITAMORTI UFFICIALE". Una squadra non vince da 4, 5 partite? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli a farla vincere. Un calciatore e' in crisi di gol e non segna da mesi? No problem, ci pensa il Napoli, gol sicuro! Un calciatore non ha mai segnato in vita sua? No problem, contro il Napoli e' gol assicurato (e guardate che non sto esagerando. Andate a vedere la casistica, e mi darete ragione)
> Per cui, anche se a malincuore, vi devo assicurare: domani vincete sicuro. Anzi, potete anche scommetterci un bel centone. Non so la vostra vittoria a quanto sia quotata, ma credo almeno a 2 se non di piu'. Anzi, potete anche scommettere sui marcatori. Prendete un vostro calciatore meno in forma, ed e' sicuro che segnera'.
> Domani sera mi darete ragione....
> Saluti



amauri, corradi, lucarelli, pinga, cigarini, suazo...questi sono solo ALCUNI dei giocatori che hanno venduto l'anima e il talento (infatti sono tutti scarponi) con il solo scopo di segnare al milan. Per non parlare dell'incubo di ogni milanista, colui che quando ci gichiamo contro, si parte AUTOMATICAMENTE dall'1-0 per la sua squadra. Mi riferisco ovviamente a MICCOLI, che quando gioca contro il milan fa sembrare un dilettante perfino maradona.

Poi ci sono sempre portieri che contro il milan si trasformano in Yashin parando qualsiasi cosa, e la domenica successiva magari prendono 4 pere una più ridicola dell'altra, o squadre che vengono a san siro a sputare le budella per strappare UN punto, per poi perdere 13-14 partite di fila e cambiare 7-8 allenatori in 3 mesi. 

Inoltre, gli scarpari di OGNI squadra hanno la fortuna di potersi giocare ALMENO una volta all'anno contro il milan, la carta GOL DELLA VITA. Es: del grosso nel 1998/99 (gol di controbalzo da dietro la metacampo), valiani nel 2010/11, di vaio nel 2003/04, o cigarini OGNI volta che gioca contro il milan.

Quindi fidati, per quanto riguarda la capacità di resuscitare i morti...nessuna squadra nella storia dello sport è ai livelli del milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la gazzetta dà 4-4-2 con el sha e bojan davanti... nocerino a sinistra e urby a destra (invertirli no, eh?)



Nah alla fine Emanuelson farà il trequartista come suo solito.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ha deciso che dopo il Milan smette di allenare, se non non si spiega.
> NOn puoi essere così I.d.i.o.t.a



Ma almeno invertisse Nocerino ed Ema.La cosa potrebbe avere un senso!


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma almeno invertisse Nocerino ed Ema.La cosa potrebbe avere un senso!



Inffatti. Nocerino non ha mai giocato da ala quindi è fuori ruolo comunque.

Poi se arrivano sul fondo sono entrambi costretti a crossare con il piede sbagliato o rientrare, bah...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Inffatti. Nocerino non ha mai giocato da ala quindi è fuori ruolo comunque.
> 
> Poi se arrivano sul fondo sono entrambi costretti a crossare con il piede sbagliato o rientrare, bah...



Forse ha invertito gli esterni perche' non gioca Pazzini,che necessita di cross e avendo 2 nani davanti vuole giocare piu' la palla.Non ho altre spiegazioni!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Novembre 2012)

Il Corriere della Sera riporta di un'aggressione da parte di una sessantina di ultrà napoletani incappucciati a un pullman di tifosi rossoneri. Fumogeni, bombe carta e mazze. Il pullman è riuscito, seppur malconcio, a scappare. Incendiata un'auto che passava per di lì senza conseguenze per il conducente.

Bene, tifosi napoletani, lamentatevi se a San Siro faranno cori "razzisti", che sono sicuramente peggio della pura e semplice aggressione fisica


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2012)

4-3-3 con tridente robinho el shaarawy bojan no?? muntari non è meglio di nocerino sulla mezzala sinistra??


----------



## Milangirl (17 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 4-3-3 con tridente robinho el shaarawy bojan no?? muntari non è meglio di nocerino sulla mezzala sinistra??


ma Muntari sta bene ora?


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> ma Muntari sta bene ora?



è da un mese che è guarito


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2012)

Tenere di nuovo fuori Bojan sarebbe la più grande cavolata mai fatta da Allegri.


----------



## Milangirl (17 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è da un mese che è guarito


ah si ?  non l'avevo piu' sentito rammentare quindi pensavo fosse ancora fuori


----------



## Petrecte (17 Novembre 2012)

Indicativo che il mister non aziendalista,dopo la visita di chi gli paga lo stipendio , rispolveri il 4-3-1-2 con Montolivo regista basso.....propio come richiesto dal capo.....


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Stasera prendiamo una di quelle lezioni indimenticabili, mi sa.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Aspettando Napoli Milan

Aspettando Napoli – Milan |


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Io ho sentito di un 4-3-3. Già immagino le 3 punte isolate là davanti sperando che qualcuno inventi qualcosa e di portare almeno uno 0-0 a casa...

Prandelli dopo la partita con la Francia ha detto "abbiamo provato il 4-3-3 solo 2 giorni e non abbiamo avuto il tempo di imparare alcuni movimenti", Allegri sfodera un modulo a settimana. O è ********* il primo, o Allegri pensa di giocare alla play.


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> o Allegri pensa di giocare alla play.



ma magari ci giocasse, a FIFA il 4231 è il modulo che va per la maggiore


----------



## Graxx (17 Novembre 2012)

ma la formazione??


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=281]Graxx[/MENTION] dovrebbe essere quella in prima pagina


----------



## minelli (17 Novembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta di un'aggressione da parte di una sessantina di ultrà napoletani incappucciati a un pullman di tifosi rossoneri. Fumogeni, bombe carta e mazze. Il pullman è riuscito, seppur malconcio, a scappare. Incendiata un'auto che passava per di lì senza conseguenze per il conducente.
> 
> Bene, tifosi napoletani, lamentatevi se a San Siro faranno cori "razzisti", che sono sicuramente peggio della pura e semplice aggressione fisica



Solo per precisare, ma l'aggressione e' stata verso un pullman di tifosi foggiani, vicino lo stadio Collana, per una partita di serie minore.
Cio', ovviamente, non toglie nulla alla idiozia, balordaggine, delinquenza di chi ha ideato e messo in atto l'aggressione. Aggressione da me immediatamente redarguita (ai primi minuti, quando sembrava essere stata verso i tifosi milanisti) come puoi leggere nel seguente post che ho fatto nel forum napoletano

-----------------------
Pullman dei tifosi del Milan attaccato con spranghe di ferro in zona Vomero. Un auto in fiamme

"Pullman dei tifosi del Milan attaccato con spranghe di ferro in zona Vomero. Un auto in fiamme" - Calcio Napoli 24



Ma che gente di mer....!!!! Ma perche' non interviene la polizia e non gli rompe la testa (ma per davvero) una volta per tutte a sti *******!!! Ma andate a morire ammazzati!!!!
---------------------

Resta, per me, inteso che questa gente non ha nulla a che fare col tifo. Sono delinquenti e basta


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è da un mese che è guarito


In realtà ha avuo una ricaduta


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia quante sconfitte abbiamo già fatto? 7-8?

Che palla sono stufo di vedere sconfitte


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

la formazione titolare non promette niente di buono ._.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Novembre 2012)

Io non la vedo. Sono stanco. Seguire questa stagione è come rivivere il 3-3 di Istanbul ad ogni partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Ancora sto 4-3-3?El Shaarawy,diventato capocannoniere sulla fascia sinistra,messo a fare la punta?
Ma sparati Acciuga....


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma dai ma basta


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Formazioni ufficiali:

NAPOLI: De Sanctis, Campagnaro, Cannavaro, Gamberini, Maggio, Dzemaili, Hamsik, Inler, Zuniga, Insigne, Cavani.

MILAN: Abbiati, De Sciglio, Mexes, Acerbi, Constant, Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino, Bojan, Boateng, El Shaarawy.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> NAPOLI: De Sanctis, Campagnaro, Cannavaro, Gamberini, Maggio, Dzemaili, Hamsik, Inler, Zuniga, Insigne, Cavani.
> 
> MILAN: Abbiati, De Sciglio, Mexes, Acerbi, Constant, Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino, Bojan, Boateng, El Shaarawy.




...speriamo di vedere almeno orgoglio da parte dei nostri.


----------



## Graxx (17 Novembre 2012)

stasera perdiamo di brutto...il problema non è che ci sono giocatori non all'altezza ma che questi giocatori non ci mettono l'anima....sarà colpa loro o dell'allenatore ma sta diventando peggio di un incubo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Forza Milan!


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

Prevedo un over 3.5 solo nel primo tempo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forza Milan!



Bravo Darren, FORZA MILAN sempre e comunque.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2012)

Se Boateng parte da destra ed è un 4-3-3 allora non mi dispiace la formazione


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di tenerelo come allenatore, se oggi ci guidano sopra con 4-5...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di tenerelo come allenatore, se oggi ci guidano sopra con 4-5...



Tra 2 ore e mezza lo sapremo......


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Boateng parte da destra ed è un 4-3-3 allora non mi dispiace la formazione



Ricordi le primissime partite stagionali in cui Elsha fece schifo?Erano quelle in cui giocava da punta come stasera.
Trovo semplicemente ridicolo penalizzare così il giocatore che praticamente sta giocando da solo.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Fastidio muscolare per Boateng. Ma dovrebbe giocare


----------



## drama 84 (17 Novembre 2012)

si gioca con il "finto nueve" (Boateng)


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Si ciao core scometto la mia casa che ci giocheremo il solito cambio...


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Formazione Random


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

speriamo bene...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ha cambiato modulo nuovamente


----------



## drama 84 (17 Novembre 2012)

mah andiamo a vedere sto schifo...forza milan!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

alla prima cavolata spengo la tv, mi sa fra 30 secondi allora 



54 secondi e boateng mi fa giò innervosire ma che cacchio tira


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati, che citofono. Mamma mia.


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati ROTFL


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Grazie abbiati


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma come si fa. Ma come si fa


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

che cesso il fascista ahahahahH
che squadra di merenda


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

ma andate a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ma come c* si fa sto inler non segna praticamente mai e contro di noi segna poi ABBIATI fuori dalle ............. e anche in fretta!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Novembre 2012)

"Abbiati è l'ultimo dei problemi,e poi Perin/Rafael/Marchetti/J.Cesar sono scarsi".


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Grazie Abbiati.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

vabbeh


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Che pippa Abbiati.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Bene avanti così
Ma che razza di portiere abbiamo?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Gia siamo scarsi se in piu pure il portiere gioca contro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

ma mettiamo gabriel!!!! secondo me e piu forte


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Meglio prenderla a ridere....


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

...altro che visita del Berlusca, qui occorre Padre Pio.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Novembre 2012)

per fortuna stasera festino a casa con amici e tante amiche. e chissene del Milan. Ma ho appena visto il gol di Inler. Il fascista non voglio più vedere con la nostra maglia. 
Che razza di *********....


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

non ho parole. 

poi allegri si chiede se c'è gente che gli rema contro......
babba bia ragazzi, non vedo l'ora che venga fatta una bella tabula rasa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Eeeeeeh ma Abbiati è meglio di Amelia.....


----------



## The Ripper (17 Novembre 2012)

tra l'altro non è la prima volta che contro il Napoli becchiamo gol da fuori.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho parole.
> 
> poi allegri si chiede se c'è gente che gli rema contro......
> babba bia ragazzi, non vedo l'ora che venga fatta una bella tabula rasa.



per carità, allegri ha colpe enormi ma non è possibile avere gente così scarsa in squadra...!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

mado che campo di  noi ci preoccupiamo tanto della difesa ma non ci rendiamo conto di che portiere abbiamo e scarsissimo


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma dai ma dai ma come c si fa???


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

noooooooooo montolivo nooooooooooooo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

ma dal replay è ancora più ridicolo... ma come ha fatto a farsi spiazzare da quasi 30 metri??? era un normalissimo tiro d'esterno, normalissimo. E' entrano nel centro della porta, non sotto il 7


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe dai se sbagliamo sti gol


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

prima buona cosa di Boateng da mesi a questa parte... passaggio dentro per Montolivo


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

sto zitto va... mi vengono a mente solo insulti e minacce... si stava pure giocando bene....


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ditemi che quello che ho visto era uno scherzo...


----------



## Harvey (17 Novembre 2012)

Non eravamo neanche partiti male, dopo San Pietroburgo a premium dicevano che Abbiati era da nazionale


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tra l'altro non è la prima volta che contro il Napoli becchiamo gol da fuori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




sisi, allegri se ne deve andare ne più ne meno. 
io la tabula rasa la voglio per questa rosa di liquami fecali.


----------



## korma (17 Novembre 2012)

con questo basta che inquadrano la porta ed è gol...ma la colpa è Allegri..


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Non voglio crederci comunque, quello che ho visto non può essere vero...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Boateng a destra dimostra ancora una volta che deve giocare li, e li bisogna insistere. Sia con attacco a 3 che con i 3 trequartisti


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

non e sempre colpa di allegri, sto gol e colpa di abbiati alla grande, contro la fiorentina la difesa ha dormito alla grande, allegri piu che spronarli non puo far niente. detto questo io stacco non voglio piu mangiarmi di nervoso amo il milan ma non c'è la faccio  buona serata


----------



## folletto (17 Novembre 2012)

Portiere ridicolo, basta, non se ne può più


----------



## paperino1987 (17 Novembre 2012)

Non fatemi fare commenti, sennò mi ripeto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRbZZJQHB2g&feature=relmfu


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Questo fascione è peggio di Dida


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

hamsikke sembra maradona


----------



## Harvey (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque De Jong è di un'inutilità pazzesca, e Galliani lo spacciava per il miglior giocatore arrivato in Italia


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Almeno vediamo cosa combina sto Acerbi va...ha appena fatto una buona chiusura su Insigne


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque De Jong è di un'inutilità pazzesca, e Galliani lo spacciava per il miglior giocatore arrivato in Italia



Ma uno che prendi a 3 milioni che può essere?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque siamo di una tristezza allucinante ragazzi...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

nocerino piedi a roncola

- - - Aggiornato - - -

quell'********* di abbiati e sto vizio di buttarsi sempre... anche sto tiro era già a terra mezzora prima


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> nocerino piedi a roncola



E Boateng non è da meno


----------



## Harvey (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma uno che prendi a 3 milioni che può essere?



Sono pure troppi per quanto sta mostrando, vedendo Juve - Lazio quasi quasi rimpiango Brocchi...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ah ma questo è fallo di Boateng?


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

eppure il Napoli non mi sembra nulla di che


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sono pure troppi per quanto sta mostrando, vedendo Juve - Lazio quasi quasi rimpiango Brocchi...



senza il quasi, Brocchi ha una personalità sicuramente superiore a quella di questo macellaio


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

30 minuti , tanto fumo e niente arrosto come sempre


----------



## Petrecte (17 Novembre 2012)

E' troppo facile giocare contro di noi , arrivati ai venti metri non sappiamo che fare con la palla.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

manco le fasciature sanno fare


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

altra perla...che schifo...


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma è uno scherzo?


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

No vabbè


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vergognatevi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Eccala il gol sotto le gambe


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiatiiiiiiii che forte


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Mettiamoci una sedia dell'ikea davanti alla porta


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati non pare nulla. Ma non gioca per perché ha deciso lui.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma io nn lo so...cambiamo portiere.


----------



## Ale (17 Novembre 2012)

E' tornato Silvio, rimonteremo.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

un 3-0 a tavolino sarebbe più dignitoso. 

farei rititare la squadra dal campo, fossi galliani, tanto lui se ne intende di ste cose.


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Che fail ambulante il fascista.E cmq zero intensità manco fosse un amichevole,che schifo.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Novembre 2012)

Finita......


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

l unico modo per far sollevare il milan quest anno e' toccare il fondo...ci stiamo riuscendo alla grande


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Come apre le gambe Abbiati...


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

madonna costabile acerbi


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

E' una comica ragazzi


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Acerbi inguardabile


----------



## Moruboshy (17 Novembre 2012)

Ci scherzano pure...


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)




----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè non ci sono parole... in OGNI partita c'è uno che fa la papera, una volta Mexes, una Acerbi, una Abbiati ecc.... senza parole ho spento la tv.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Acerbi bocciato anche stasera, dopo soli 30 minuti


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Toglietegli la fascia a sto indegno


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Al terzo gol smetto di guardare la partita. Perchè ci faranno il terzo gol. E' da capire quando ce lo faranno


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma piuttosto che quest'ameba di portiere fate giocare Gabriel. Peggio non può fare!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ancora un grazie ad Abbiati.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Novembre 2012)

appena finita la partita facciamogli firmare il rinnovo, mi raccomando.
no, ma marchetti non serviva.
e acerbi era un fenomeno.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

non sappiamo fare niente


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

fotte un cavolo... un cambio va sprecato e abbiati deve uscire!!!


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

La marionetta in panchina che non fa altro che ridere, quando se ne va?Aspettiamo la b?


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Costant ferma Cavani, che terzino


----------



## Moruboshy (17 Novembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Al terzo gol smetto di guardare la partita. Perchè ci faranno il terzo gol. E' da capire quando ce lo faranno


Entro la fine del primo tempo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma piuttosto che quest'ameba di portiere fate giocare Gabriel. Peggio non può fare!



uno con le palle l'avrebbe già fatto.
il tanto vituperato mancini panchinò toldo a vantaggio di j.cesar, per dire.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

dai acerbi che tira le punizioni...che fail totale


----------



## Harvey (17 Novembre 2012)

A un metro era Insigne dai...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Bergonzi ma che ***** fai??????? era a 1 metro cristo!!!!


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Acerbi, che tiratore


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Dobbiamo ringraziare il presidente perche ha fatto la visita ai nostri talentuosissimi giocatori


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma la visita del presidente a Milanello ha rasserenato tutti
E cmq Insigne era quasi vicino ad Acerbi


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Acerbi, che tiratore



C'è da dire che quel tappo di Insigne era ad 1 metro da Acerbi, ma il sempre impeccabile Bergonzi ha lasciato fare.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo ringraziare il presidente perche ha fatto la visita ai nostri talentuosissimi giocatori



....e i risultati si vedono....


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

tanto fara' entrare i soliti ppazzini ed emanuelson

- - - Aggiornato - - -

tanto fara' entrare i soliti ppazzini ed emanuelson


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Il Napoli, avanti di due reti, non ha bisogno di attaccare. Noi andremo come le capre avanti e loro ci faranno il terzo, sicuro.
il 90% delle volte usciamo dal San Paolo che 3 babà. Speriamo di non prenderne di più...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mamma mia Boateng che scarso. Senza Ibra, lui, Nocerino e gli altri valgono meno di 0


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

vorrei vedere piangere sangue a galliani stasera...magari dopo una bella imbarcata


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

come se non si sa che cavani ci fara' gol..o hamsik


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

vaiiii faraoneeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che razza di gol


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Esiste solo lui!


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo gol


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

fuoriclasse


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Che giocatore El Shaarawy! Chapeau!


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Che gol, fantastico


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

mamma che gol di stefanino.  

l'unico che ci crede.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

predica nel deserto, perle ai porci


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Meno male che c'è El Shaarawy.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

elsha c'e' solo lui


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Il piu forte giocatore illegale. Questo lo vendono sicuro in estate


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Che gol.

Almeno uno che si sbatte


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

Non abbiamo niente da perdere quindi crediamoci dai...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Stephan


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque noi siamo scarsi, ma sto Napoli poca cosa. Due tiri in porta e due gol. Con un portiere decente eravamo avanti 1 a 0.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

elsha merita un grande club.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

allegri e tassotti se c'avete un minimo di palle sciagattate di botte ste cloache


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2012)

non stiamo neanche giocando male

abbiati vai a zappare la terra


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Portiere e difesa da lega pro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Partita falsata dall'incapacità del Fascista,menomale che c'è il Faraone.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> elsha merita un grande club.



.....quindi ci lascerà presto...


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ormai l'unico motivo che ci spinge a guardare il milan è El Shaarawy.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque siamo davvero scarsi, ma finche giochiamo in 10 contro 12 col il nostro portiere con loro, c'è poco da fare


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Vero, il Napoli non ha fatto niente in più di noi, è un peccato essere sotto con due tiri in porta.

Godiamoci il faraone ancora qualche mese


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque con i portieri siamo proprio sfigati. Prima Dida, ora il camerata...ma a quando un portiere quanto meno decente? Non chiedo il top, ma uno decente che faccia il suo.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Devo dire che non mi sono proprio dispiaciuti. Tranne abbiati che ancora gioca. Peró non puó sempre cambiare modulo, quando caspita viene l'amalgama? Anche de jong mi chiedo a cosa serva. Nocerino si sta impegnando ed é in ripresa. Acerbi mii sta piacendo, considerando che lo fa giocare ogni 4 settimane.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Vero, il Napoli non ha fatto niente in più di noi, è un peccato essere sotto con due tiri in porta.
> 
> Godiamoci il faraone ancora qualche mese



Il primo tiro lo avrei parato pure io.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati semplicemente vergognoso, paragonabile al Nelson Dida degli ultimi anni, manca solo che gli scivoli la palla durante un rinvio, come avvenne al brasiliano al Camp Nou due anni fa. Tra l'altro, parlando in maniera più oggettiva possibile, ha anche rovinato una partita, che forse potevamo anche chiuderla in vantaggio/pareggio, se avessimo avuto un portiere decente tra i pali. Il Napoli sta dando l'1 % in questa partita.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Pure una sedia dell'ikea avrebbe parato il primo tiro


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

Stephan è un fenomeno.

Secondo me acerbi ha colpe sul secondo goal, lì serviva un anticipo, e anche abbiati poteva fare qualcosa in più.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Dai ma la stiamo regalando sta partita.Ogni tiro è un gol,ma che portiere è???Un omino di pasta frolla!


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Appena rientrato,piccola sosta a casa ed ovviamente mi sono perso il primo tempo.
Come stiamo non giocando?Un breve riassunto?Thanks.
Alla radio sentivo che Abbiati ha sfoderato una gran prestazione


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

Finalmente una partita positiva per Boateng cmq... tenta ancora cose troppo difficili ma almeno ci prova sempre ed è molto presente in tutte le azioni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Io non capisco come faccia Allegri ad essere ancora lì.

Questa è una squadra senza identità, senza gioco (dopo 3 anni, 2 di Ibra-dipendenza), cambia modulo ogni settimana senza provare uno stralcio di movimento. Che senso ha un 4-3-3 così se non lo prepari bene? I centrocampisti devono fare un grande lavoro, ma non seguono gli inserimenti degli avversari (vedi il gol di Insigne), nè si inseriscono. Ogni volta che si va sul fondo, c'è un giocatore in mezzo a 5 avversari.

Se non fosse per quel fenomeno di El Shaarawy, saremmo ultimi in classifica. Ma la domanda è d'obbligo: i nostri sono più scarsi di Siena, Palermo, Pescara ecc? No, quindi c'è qualcosa che non va in panchina.


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure una sedia dell'ikea avrebbe parato il primo tiro



oddio son caduto dalla sedia! ahahahaahah


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ah secondo Mauro il Napoli sul piano del gioco meritava di essere avanti 2 a 0. Sempre impeccabile!


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Non sembra che abbiamo giocato male perchè il Napoli s'è adagiato sui gol. Ora che ritornano in campo di piallano


----------



## Pedrosa (17 Novembre 2012)

Peccato per i due gol regalati, perchè tutto sommato non stiamo demeritando


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

2 go come quelli che ha preso abbiati stasera sono da ufficio indagini!!! venduto


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Appena rientrato,piccola sosta a casa ed ovviamente mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> Come stiamo non giocando?Un breve riassunto?Thanks.
> Alla radio sentivo che Abbiati ha sfoderato una gran prestazione



Siamo scarsi, ma per me non stiamo facendo malaccio. Abbiati sul primo gol ha fatto una cappellata allucinante, vedendo ora il secondo devo dire che le colpe principali sono di Acerbi. Faraone gran gol, as usual. Nel complesso, con un portiere e una difesa decente potevamo anche essere avanti 1 a 0, ma quanto meno il pareggio non era cosa improponibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Boateng e Abbiati non sarebbero titolari manco nel Pescara.


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Appena rientrato,piccola sosta a casa ed ovviamente mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> Come stiamo non giocando?Un breve riassunto?Thanks.
> Alla radio sentivo che Abbiati ha sfoderato una gran prestazione



Buon inizio da parte nostra, ma dopo 5 minuti siamo già sotto a causa di una papera clamorosa di Abbiati su un tiro centrale (senza deviazioni) da oltre 25 metri di Inler. Dopodichè partita abbastanza aperta ma abbiamo giocato meglio noi solo che al loro secondo tiro (stavolta Insigne) dopo una deviazione di Acerbi (che è lento nell'anticipo) la palla finisce in mezzo alle gambe del nostro portierone. Infine bel gol di Elsha... Napoli niente di che ma finchè regaliamo i gol....


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Con la squadra dell'anno scorso,ora eravamo avanti 3-0.Che lo tengano bene in mente i capi in societa'!


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> 2 go come quelli che ha preso abbiati stasera sono da ufficio indagini!!! venduto


rivisto ora il primo, clamoroso come poteva arrivarci anche se era andato dall'altra parte ma non si è neanche allungato!


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Boateng e Abbiati non sarebbero titolari manco nel Pescara.



E Costant e Acerbi non lo sarebbero stati nel genoa.


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Se perderemo già mi immagino le parole di allegri "Siamo stati sfortunati al primo tiro abbiamo subito gol su un infortunio, è un momento così... ci va tutto storto... bla bla bla..."


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

Nicco ha scritto:


> rivisto ora il primo, clamoroso come poteva arrivarci anche se era andato dall'altra parte ma non si è neanche allungato!



Lo dico da 3 anni a questa parte, Abbiati ogni qualvolta si tuffa sempre che si muova al Ralenty tanto è lento... è proprio VECCHIO e non ha forza nelle gambe per tuffari con rapidità. Cmq un gol cosi non lo si prende neanche in Lega Pro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Novembre 2012)

muoviamoci a prendere consigli, l'occasione per ovviare al problema portiere senza spendere una lira ce l'abbiamo.
stavolta niente cag ate, per piacere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma soprattutto si è tuffato 3 ore prima, manco aveva calciato a momenti e lui era già in volo


----------



## rossovero (17 Novembre 2012)

arrivati alla trequarti avversaria brancoliamo nel buio, i giocatori sono fuori posizione e non sanno cosa fare. non si puó dire di giocar bene per aver fatto qualche passaggio non pressati a metacampo. il napoli ci stava semplicemente aspettando perché sa benissimo che sulla trequarti basta far muro per riconquistare il pallone. poi é innegabile che abbiati non é un portiere


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

De Sciglio benino cmq, al di là dell'assist

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cominciano a scaldarsi Pato e Pazzini...


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Pato e Pazzini


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Si scaldano Pato e Pazzini...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> muoviamoci a prendere consigli, l'occasione per ovviare al problema portiere senza spendere una lira ce l'abbiamo.
> stavolta niente cag ate, per piacere.



è in scadenza ? sarebbe tanta roba....
anche se credo che ci toccherà tenerci amelia per questioni di ingaggio, è invendibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

de jong è un birillo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

io odio Nocerino... non prende la porta neanche per sbaglio


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

vabbè nocerino.... gliela passano anche


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

quasi uguale a elsharawy  boa ritirati


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

non stiamo facendo male ora, peccato che dobbiamo sempre prendere 1-2 gol prima di cominciare


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ma anche qua abbiati che s'era buttato a fare?? o.o


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma abbiati su sto tiro?si è seduto senza intervenire ?spero gliela abbiano chiamata....


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

ma regaliamo anche i palloni


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

che squadra senza palle


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> ma regaliamo anche i palloni


Un buon 60 per cento di goal viene preso cosi dal milan


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

ma che cosa fa Nocerino????


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sti tiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Bel tiro del noce....


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

acerbi "il nuovo nesta"


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

mexes..................


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma Nocerino quando lo toglie?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino è ridicolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma tiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

mi han messo auriemma alposto di piccinini... ci mancava questa


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

ma perchè boateng deve sempre fare le cose più difficili di quello che sono ? ma gioca semplice cavolo....


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia sto Mexes che dramma


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

dicono che stia per togliere montolivo... ma PERCHE'?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

mexes è invidioso di abbiati... voleva recuperare


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Cambio onesto. 

Ok.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ma che diavolo fa?  questo è un pazzo.... ha tolto il migliore del 2° tempo


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma riccardo si é fatto male?


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

avrei tolto Nocerino


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

no è uscito correndo... èallegri che non capisce un cavolo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bergonzi ahahahahahah ridicolo ahahahah


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Giallo per Bojan. ok


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

Allegri *****, bergonzi pure. andate in ****!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

bojanino lo buttano sempre giù e deve pure beccarsi il giallo per simulazione, certo.  

tra bergonzi e tagliavento non si quale sia la sciagura peggiore.


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Che cambio è?mah


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino inamovibile.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Robinho nn vedeva l'ora di entrare


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Ora dentro anche binho dentro holè


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bojanino lo buttano sempre giù e deve pure beccarsi il giallo per simulazione, certo.
> 
> tra bergonzi e tagliavento non si quale sia la sciagura peggiore.


il giallo credo sia stato x proteste


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

tolto montolivo non s'è +ripassato metà campo!!


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

cioè tra diga di sto ***** dejong, nocerino e montolivo togli l'unico che fa un po' di uno due per cercare di mandare la gente in porta? CIAO!


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

bergonzi per non sbagliare ci fischia sempre contro... sia mai che pareggiassimo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Allegri incompetente. Come fai a togliere Montolivo? Unico giocatore di qualità del nostro centrocampo... e uno dei pochi che ha giocato bene stasera


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma cambiare pazzini magari con nocerino no eh

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Elshaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

evvaiii faraoneeee


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Che giocatore!


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

fuoriclasse


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Sempre luiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

mamma che palla che gli ha dato robi 

el shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Stephanino lo amo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Grande El.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Segna solo lui. Incredibile.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

bravissimo Robinho, appena entrato al posto di quel disastro di Boateng

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ahahahahhahahahahahahhahah


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

O


m


g


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Grande Elsha


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Incredibile Robinho si è reso utile


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ma ahahahaha


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

ROTFL adesso niang ha superato nelle gerarchie pure pato ?  

ma perchè fuori bojanino ?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segna solo lui. Incredibile.



E meno male che segna almeno lui


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

che stecca Niang!


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> che stecca Niang!



Sul serio....


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Ci vorrebbero altri 10 di El


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

dio mio cosa ha preso acerbi


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

bojan ammonito per molte meno proteste prima


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

se vabbè, ammonizioni a random di bergonzi


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Bergonzi ammonisci tua madre quella bald


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ahahaha bergonzi ridicolo!!! cavani t'ha mandato a ******* 3 volte.... buffone


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ragà, niente insulti dai


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Robinho ROTFL


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Novembre 2012)

Niang è utile quasi quanto Pato che a suo volta è utile quasi quanto Robinho.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Bergonzi non ammonire eh...


----------



## chicagousait (17 Novembre 2012)

Certo che Bergonzi è proprio scarso


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

ma vabbè neanche dossena ammonito 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

nocerino ma vaff........


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino giocatore stupido. Come intelligenza tattica è stupido


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino...cambia mestiere...


----------



## Ghantz (17 Novembre 2012)

Grande nocerino


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Un punto meritato. 
Voto alla squadra 6,5.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati fa la frittata, il solito El Shaarawy ci mette due pezze. E’ 2-2 tra Napoli e Milan. |


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

alla fine punto importante


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Secondo tempo davvero ottimo. Pensavamo di prendere un'imbarcata, invece è andata molto ma molto meglio del previsto.


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

De Jong inguardabile, Bojan sinceramente mi ha stufato... tanto fumo e poco arrosto... Bergonzi in chaos totale.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

elsha e montolivo davvero una gran partita!!!


----------



## Nicco (17 Novembre 2012)

Fatemi capire perché ha tolto Montolivo...lo voglio capire, lo esigo! Ma non solo, ha tolto Bojan per Niang che esordisce a 5 minuti dalla fine in una partita tiratissima.

Dejong non lo voglio mai più vedere in campo, mai più!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Meritavamo di vincere,abbiamo dominato per 70 minuti.Peccato!


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2012)

La cosa bella è che siamo stati noi, o meglio quel fenomeno che abbiamo tra i pali a voler il pareggio. Abbiamo sofferto veramente solo dopo il secondo gol di El Shaarawy.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Finalmente un tempo come si deve! Magari giocassimo sempre così in avanti.

Non capisco però come fa a tenere Nocerino in campo per 90 minuti, è stato inguardabile. Nel finale addirittura vergognoso, quando cavolo gliela dà quella palla?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Per come si era messa questo è un grandissimo risultato. El Shaarawy è un fenomeno, punto!


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

Un grazie speciale ad abbiati, insieme al chievo una delle migliori partite stagionali


----------



## Snake (17 Novembre 2012)

Ci sono voluti 3 mesi ma finalmente ho visto una squadra. Per come s'era messa punto d'oro ma non avremmo assolutamente meritato di perdere anzi, la partita l'abbiamo fatta noi. Per la prima volta quest'anno ho visto una squadra con personalità che è andata ad imporre il gioco. Abbiati deve morire.


----------



## Morghot (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati da fucilare, de jong boh non capisco come possa essere un giocatore di calcio, per il resto è andate bene ma doveva andar meglio *****.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Elsha fantastico


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2012)

rosico quasi per la mancata vittoria  abbiamo dominato, mannaggia ad abbiati


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Stasera m'è presa male male.... S'è fatto una bella partita... e se non fosse per la scarsezza di metà giocatori in campo si vinceva agile!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire perché ha tolto Montolivo...lo voglio capire, lo esigo! Ma non solo, ha tolto Bojan per Niang che esordisce a 5 minuti dalla fine in una partita tiratissima.
> 
> Dejong non lo voglio mai più vedere in campo, mai più!


Deve essersi fatto qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega...

De Jong secondo me non ha fatto malissimo. Bisogna mettersi in testa che è un incontrista e basta. Deve essere affiancato da Montolivo, non da Nocerino.


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

cmq lo avevo anche nel primo tempo che questo Napoli era poca roba... ne è la dimostrazione il secondo gol di Elsha. Se non era per il nazista questa finiva anche in un 3 a 0 secco...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Grande reazione nel secondo tempo, El Shaarawy eroico!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grande reazione nel secondo tempo, El Shaarawy eroico!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo tempo davvero ottimo. Pensavamo di prendere un'imbarcata, invece è andata molto ma molto meglio del previsto.



.....nonostante il "grande ottimismo" regnante sul forum qualcuno ci credeva


----------



## robs91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Punto salvezza importante ma si poteva ottenere di più(magari facendo i cambi i prima vero Allegri?) contro questo Napoli imbarazzante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

ho visto la partita fino al 2-0 poi ho spento convinta che prendessimo le pere di brutto, poi ora attacco e vedo pareggio seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee grande faraoneeeeeeeeeee dioooooooooooooooooooooo <3 punto d'oro alla grande e giocavamo al san paolo


----------



## Morghot (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque gran contributo di pazzini alla partita, de jong e lui penso siano gli acquisti più tristi della storia.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

intervista ad elsha lì a bordo campo : "perchè eri arrabbiati al triplice fischio?"

"perchè aspettavo che Nocerino me la passasse sul taglio... ma si era fatto 60 metri di corsa palla al piede, era normale non essere lucidi"

troppo signore, dillo che attorno a te c'è il nulla!!!!


----------



## colcuoresivince (17 Novembre 2012)

Grnde squadra, pazzini creava spazio per le incursioni di elsha ovvero impegnava i difensori.
Grande partita, abbiao giocato bene anche nel primo tempo ma, purtroppo, simao stati sfigati sugli episodi!


----------



## pennyhill (17 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> alla fine punto importante



Per il modo in cui è arrivato e per la prestazione sicuramente, per la classifica alla fine cambia nulla, se punti al terzo posto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Chissà come sarebbe andata con un portiere decente...
Punto importantissimo per come si era messa.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> intervista ad elsha lì a bordo campo : "perchè eri arrabbiati al triplice fischio?"
> 
> "perchè aspettavo che Nocerino me la passasse sul taglio... ma si era fatto 60 metri di corsa palla al piede, era normale non essere lucidi"
> 
> troppo signore, dillo che attorno a te c'è il nulla!!!!



Ha ragione ad essere arrabbiato. Se glie l'avesse data prima il Faraone sarebbe stato davanti al portiere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per il modo in cui è arrivato e per la prestazione sicuramente, per la classifica alla fine cambia nulla, se punti al terzo posto.



In ottica salvezza grandissimo risultato


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è in scadenza ? sarebbe tanta roba....
> anche se credo che ci toccherà tenerci amelia per questioni di ingaggio, è invendibile.



Sì, lo è. 
Amelia dovremo pure tenercelo, ma intanto si potrebbe fanculizzare Abbiati visto che è in scadenza pure lui.
Consigli-Amelia-Gabriel.
E da lì verso la bellezza. (cit.)


----------



## Alex (17 Novembre 2012)

partita rovinata dai goal stupidi presi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

partita rovinata dai goal stupidi presi


----------



## JoKeR (17 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Comunque gran contributo di pazzini alla partita, de jong e lui penso siano gli acquisti più tristi della storia.



con De Jong e Pazzini Allegri si deve preoccupare perchè non vogliamo più il terzo posto!! (ipse dixit)

in un campionato di una pochezza disarmante questo penoso Milan cmq non può avere solo 15 punti... almeno ne dovrebbe avere 22-23 dai...
speriamo che con questa reazione di orgoglio la squadra si sia definitivamente svegliata ed abbia capito che tolta la Juve le altre squadre sono affrontabilissime...
il punto di oggi alla fine è d'oro per come si era messa ma non si possono regalare 2 gol (quasi 3 con Constant) cacchio!!
e poi un ultimo appunto:
anche oggi Allegri ha sbagliato un sacco di cose:
Nocerino...per Dio ma lo avete visto? ha sbagliato tutto anche l'ultima azione non lanciando subito el sha
Bojan... come fai a sostituirlo per Niang nel momento clou.. devi essere *****! Bojan insieme a El Sha migliore in campo!
Pazzini????... vabbè lì posso pure capire l'alternativa è Pato
Montolivo fuori? Spero avesse un problema boh

E poi vediamo se ha capito che la coppia migliore è Mexes-Acerbi.. Possiamo pure prendere una imbarcata con la Juve ma secondo me è tra le possibili la coppia migliore! Altro che Carbonera dai *****..
Un appunto su Mexes: tutti lo prendono sempre in mezzo ma allora cosa dovremmo dire dei Nocerino e Abbiati di questa sera?
Abbiati veramente aberrante.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Novembre 2012)

Questa squadra, continuo a ripeterlo non fa cosi schifo come in molti qui dentro andate sostenendo. Per cui, imho, le colpe di allegri sono ancora maggiori.

Abbiati 4 - i due goal pesano tantissimo, perché una busta della spesa le avrebbe prese. Non si puó cominciare sempre con handicap

De sciglio 5.5 - un pó meglio delle ultime partite, ma ancora cosi cosi.
Constant 6.5 - sale ancora. Sono sorpreso.
Mexes 6.5 - rinfrancato, anche se fa sempre 2-3 sciocchezze
Acerbi 6.5 - sfortunato sul goal, piano piano acquisisce sicurezza. Deve giocare 4-5 partite di seguito, cosí capiamo di che pasta é fatta.

Montolivo 6.5 - ci mette grinta e qualitá, anche se non é brillantissimo. 
De jong 6 - davanti la difesa, fa il terzo centrale, giocando bloccatissimo. Continuo a non capire a che serve.
Nocerino 6 - in crescita. Peccato nello sprecare alcune azioni con scelte sbagliate, privilegiando il tiro invece del passaggio.

Boateng 6+ - deve giocare a destra. Stasera lotta e ci mette grinta anche a prendere palloni dai piedi degli avversari. Speriamo si svegli.
Bojan 6+ - gioca con qualitá, anche se si mangia un goal davanti de sanctis, solo per fare un inutile dribling.
El sharaawi 9 - immenso. Se non si monta la testa e ci mette questa cattiveria lo attende una carriera memorabile. Speriamo da bandiera del Milan.

Pazzini s.v. - non fa nulla
Robinho 6 - palla d'oro per stephan. Poi fa i soliti giochini inutili
Niang s.v. - a momenti segna

Allegri 6.5 - stavolta la prepara bene. I cambi sono un pó cosí, peró giochiamo bene stasera. Certo lo salva stephano. Ribadisco che questa squadra dovrebbe avere 10 punti di piú, per cui il colpevole principale é lui. Vediamo se ora trova la costanza, evitando di sbagliare formazioni, moduli e cambi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Novembre 2012)

Alex ha scritto:


> partita rovinata dai goal stupidi presi



In questo tipo di partite Abbiati e Abate sono dei macigni, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

Si ma elsha onestamente è dura che resti. Come fai a giocare con gente che vale la metà della metà di te?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> In questo tipo di partite Abbiati e Abate sono dei macigni, c'è poco da fare.



Abate?!


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> intervista ad elsha lì a bordo campo : "perchè eri arrabbiati al triplice fischio?"
> 
> "perchè aspettavo che Nocerino me la passasse sul taglio... ma si era fatto 60 metri di corsa palla al piede, era normale non essere lucidi"
> 
> troppo signore, dillo che attorno a te c'è il nulla!!!!


Madonna, solo Allegri non l'ha notato. Come fai a non dargli quella palla?????


----------



## peppe75 (17 Novembre 2012)

EL EL EL EL EL EL EL EL 92 92 92 92 92 92 92 92 92 92!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meno male....meno male!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2012)

abbiamo giocato solo noi, ci siamo fatti fare due gol poi abbiamo sofferto qualche contropiede ma partita interamente giocata dal milan, il tridente deve essere robinho bojan el shaarawy


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...



Ma Mauro conta quanto una banconota da tre euro.
Col milan di Leonardo se ne uscì alle quarta/quinta giornata a dire a Nesta "Sì ma dovete capire che questa è una rosa da settimo posto". Ma sul serio, è uno che ruba lo stipendio.


----------



## Nivre (17 Novembre 2012)

Davvero un buon Milan. Se non fosse per quel fascista che abbiamo in porta potevamo addirittura vincerla. Peccato

Comunque El Shaarawy è tanta roba. Mi ricorda un pò Sheva il primo anno da noi... non vincevamo un ca.zzo ma almeno avevamo l'ucraino che ci faceva divertire un sacco.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...



Mauro è un c....


----------



## manodedios (17 Novembre 2012)

Complimenti, pari meritato. Noi atteggiamento da piccola squadra. Mazzarri pensa di allenare ancora la Reggina.


----------



## smallball (17 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...


ha visto un'altra partita...no comment


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati 2 - Bollito strabollito... una vergogna avere un portiere così!!! 

De sciglio 6 - compitino
Constant 6 - alterna buone cose a cavolate... 
Mexes 5 - rischia di farci affondare nel 2° tempo 
Acerbi 5 - da Chievo

Montolivo 7.5 - il migliore dopo El Sha
De jong 5 - non mi piace proprio... ambrosini con la bombola d'ossigeno e il bastone pressa e copre più di lui
Nocerino 5 - spreca una miriade di palloni in avanti in modo veramente stupido.
Boateng 6 - Si sbatte più delle partite scorse, ma manca ancora la grinta del primo anno... spreca anche lui in modo stupido le occasioni che ha
Bojan 6.5 - apre molti spazi e aggiunge un pò di qualità!! 
El sharaawi 9 - C'è solo lui!! S'è preso sulle sue spalle una squadra come il Milan!!! Va tenuto strettissimo e sotto una campana di vetro questo

Pazzini s.v. - non fa nulla
Robinho 6.5 - più attivo del solito!!! grande assist!! 
Niang s.v. - non fa nulla anche lui... a parte la legnata, corre a vuoto monovelocità... bella prova di carattere..... 

Allegri 6- Buona impostazione sul carattere, ma imho sbaglia formazione iniziale. e sbaglia anche a togliere montolivo


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

manodedios ha scritto:


> Complimenti, pari meritato. Noi atteggiamento da piccola squadra. Mazzarri pensa di allenare ancora la Reggina.



Siete un pò in calo fisico dopo il grande avvio. L'europa League è una brutta bestia


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2012)

Questa partita può essere l'inizio di un Milan diverso


----------



## manodedios (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siete un pò in calo fisico dopo il grande avvio. L'europa League è una brutta bestia



No guarda... abbiamo fatto con voi la stessa partita che avevamo fatto col Torino. Una partitaccia. Tra l'altro tutte e due le volte eravamo in vantaggio, con voi addirittura doppio, e si è vista una squadra timorosa, attendista, perdite di tempo, sostituzioni di attaccanti con difensori. La verità è che il mercato estivo non è stato all'altezza e penso anche che Mazzarri sia arrivato al suo punto più alto, più di così non ce la fa a dare. Ottimo allenatore, ma se vuoi cambiare marcia, non è lui quello giusto.

Comunque avete fatto una gran partita, noi polli (dovevamo chiuderla prima con Insigne, poi con Hamsik), ma bravi voi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

La verità è che poteva vincere peccato. 

Il nabbule oggi non era scarso ma stanco, hanno avuto quasi tutti i giocatori con le rispettive nazionali...

Se solo cambiassimo allenatore mannaggia


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...



Beh Mauro quando si parla di Napoli, gli si illuminano gli occhi.
Cmq sono d'accordo sul fatto della gestione della gara, hanno fatto i loro golletti e pensavano poi di poterci colpire in contropiede e se non fosse stato per ELsha probabilmente saremmo usciti con le ossa rotte, dato che nessuno a parte lui tra quegli 11 sarebbe stato capace di centrare la porta. Menomale che c'è lui


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per il modo in cui è arrivato e per la prestazione sicuramente, per la classifica alla fine cambia nulla, se punti al terzo posto.



Il terzo posto è ormai andato. 12 punti sono un infinità, se poi ci mettiamo che il Milan non è una squadra da 6-7 vittorie consecutive figuriamoci.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati: 4,5 Disastro nel primo tempo, 2 parate nel secondo ma erano tiri centrali (anche il primo gol lo era  ).Totalmente inaffidabile

Constant: 6 Bene in generale, tranne nel primo tempo quando sullo 0-2 la passa a Insigne davanti alla porta 

Mexes: 6 Bene in generale, a parte un clamoroso errore di impostazione nel secondo tempo e un'uscita infelice sull'occasione di Hamsik

Acerbi: 5,5 Abbastanza bene, ma lentissimo sul secondo gol, mancando l'anticipo e lasciando 50 metri ad Insigne per coordinarsi...

De Sciglio: 6,5 A me è piaciuto molto...assist per Bojan che però davanti alla porta improvvisa un improbabile dribbling verso l'interno perdendo tutto...

De Jong: 6 Bene in interdizione, nullo in impostazione.

Nocerino: 5 Nullo in interdizione, nullo in impostazione. Il trionfo dell'inutilità

Montolivo: 6,5 Ha in mano il centrocampo della squadra (diciamo anche che la concorrenza non è molto agguerrita). Sostituito per motivi misteriosi al 30st

Boateng: 5 Copia - Incolla dei commenti delle partite precedenti. Tira in continuazione, da ogni parte del campo, in ogni modo, persino in rovesciata. La cosa comune di ogni tentativo è che non becca MAI la porta.

Bojan: 5,5 Leggera involuzione rispetto alle buone prestazioni precedenti. Ammonizione immeritata quando avrebbe guadagnato un fallo a 1cm dalla linea dell'area. Secondo me rimane imprescindibile per noi attualmente, essendo uno dei pochi che può giocare tra le linee

Elshaarawy: 8 Troppo? forse... ma alla fine è lui che tira avanti la baracca per ora. Grazie di esistere davvero piccolo faraone! 

Niang : sv ahahahhaha grande bomba di sinistro da fuori area! grande Niang... ora via a festeggiare in macchina 

Robihno: 6,5 Entra e taaac, assist immediato per il 2-2... giocatore tecnicamente sopraffino, in una squadra come la nostra è incredibile che trovi così poco spazio. In 1 secondo ha fatto più di 70 minuti di Boateng

Pazzini: sv L'ultima volta che l'ho visto era vicino al quarto uomo e stava per entrare...


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Questa partita può essere l'inizio di un Milan diverso



beh dicevamo lo stesso anche dopo milan-chievo...

la partita con la juve ci dirà chi siamo, e io penso che le prenderemo di brutto...


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

manodedios ha scritto:


> No guarda... abbiamo fatto con voi la stessa partita che avevamo fatto col Torino. Una partitaccia. Tra l'altro tutte e due le volte eravamo in vantaggio, con voi addirittura doppio, e si è vista una squadra timorosa, attendista, perdite di tempo, sostituzioni di attaccanti con difensori. La verità è che il mercato estivo non è stato all'altezza e penso anche che Mazzarri sia arrivato al suo punto più alto, più di così non ce la fa a dare. Ottimo allenatore, ma se vuoi cambiare marcia, non è lui quello giusto.
> 
> Comunque avete fatto una gran partita, noi polli (dovevamo chiuderla prima con Insigne, poi con Hamsik), ma bravi voi.



Su Mazzarri la penso come te. Credo sia un grande "muratore", ma non un architetto. E' bravo a costruire ma poi si ferma lì. Mi sembra uno specializzato in secondi. Però c'è da dire che un calo fisico è abbastanza fisiologico in questo periodo (se parti molto forte). Solo i gobbi vanno sempre a 1000.


----------



## manodedios (17 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh dicevamo lo stesso anche dopo milan-chievo...
> 
> la partita con la juve ci dirà chi siamo, e io penso che le prenderemo di brutto...



Ahimè lo penso anch'io. Non voglio scoraggiarvi, avete fatto una buona partita e l'ho già detto, ma noi inguardabili. Fareste un errore a sopravvalutare questo pareggio.


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Questa partita può essere l'inizio di un Milan diverso


Di un Milan non credo, lo si dice ogni volta che ne vinciamo una (manco l'avessimo vinta questa poi). 
Di El Sharaawi invece si, ha fatto benissimo fin'ora, ma una doppietta al San Paolo nelle condizioni della nostra squadra è stata una cosa da pazzi.


----------



## manodedios (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Mazzarri la penso come te. Credo sia un grande "muratore", ma non un architetto. E' bravo a costruire ma poi si ferma lì. Mi sembra uno specializzato in secondi. Però c'è da dire che un calo fisico è abbastanza fisiologico in questo periodo (se parti molto forte). Solo i gobbi vanno sempre a 1000.



Non sai quanto mi brucia dirlo, ma i gobbi sono un'altra cosa. Oggi ho visto il loro pari con la Lazio, ma non c'è paragone: sbucavano da tutte le parti, correvano correvano correvano.... e il pari per loro è stato solo un caso sfortunato.


----------



## Alex (17 Novembre 2012)

la cosa che mi fa veramente innervosire è che vista la pochezza di questa serie a, potremmo tranquillamente arrivare terzi se i giocatori si impegnassero e l'allenatore facesse l'allenatore.. e comunque va a finire che niang a 17 anni è più utile di pazzini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2012)

Contento per la prestazione ma...

- Quando giochiamo male prendiamo delle imbarcate.
- Quando giochiamo normale, o al livello degli avversari, siamo sempre puniti da errori individuali.
- Quando giochiamo bene non riusciamo mai a fare 3 punti.

Prima o poi bisognerà pure porre rimedio a tutto questo..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Contento per la prestazione ma...
> 
> - Quando giochiamo male prendiamo delle imbarcate.
> - Quando giochiamo normale, o al livello degli avversari, siamo sempre puniti da errori individuali.
> ...



purtroppo tra le scelte discutibili dell'allenatore e gli handicappati che abbiamo in squadra è difficile porre rimedio , se non ci pensa abbiati è amelia se non ci pensano loro è mexes non è possibile regalare sempre due tre goal all'avversario


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che forte El92... Speriamo non diventi come Pato...


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

E perchè deve diventare come Pato? Mi sembra di ben altro livello


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Novembre 2012)

Stasera NETTAMENTE in miglioramento, abbiamo pagato due errori singoli, ma a prestazione la meritavamo noi.

Siamo sulla buona strada.

Ah, e De Jong, ad oggi, non può giocare, e nemmeno Constant.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Le pagelle di Ziliani di Napoli Milan 2-2

Napoli-Milan 2-2: El Shaarawy abbaglia e cancella un Abbiati da spaventi | Le pagelle di Paolo Ziliani


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Novembre 2012)

Comunque, se proprio non vuole giocare a 2 in mezzo ma a 3, è così difficile piazzarci li Ambro - Montolivo - Boateng, con il Noce che fa a staffetta con il primo?


----------



## sheva90 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bella rimonta nonostante un Ex Portiere ancora in attività, ritirati Abbiati. Stephan sempre più immenso.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (18 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati 4,5 ma ti sei rimbecillito? Scandaloso
De Sciglio 6 fase difensiva pessima,fase offensiva ottima
Mexes 5 alcuni interventi osceni potevano costarci caro
Acerbi 6 è vero,sbaglia su Insigne,ma per il resto ottima partita
Constant 6,5 quando spinge è difficile levargli il pallone
Montolivo 6,5 vero regista di questo Milan,ma perchè è uscito?
De Jong 5,5 voto classico,buon recupera palloni ma osceno con i piedi
Nocerino 5 quello dello scorso anno è solo un lontano ricordo
Boateng 6 così così,alternava buone cose a cose incomprensibili
Bojan 6,5 uno dei pochi che salti l'uomo,deve giocare!
El Shaarawy 8 l'unico che tira...e segna anche,e spesso! Grande Stephan!

Robinho 5,5 grande assist. Il resto leggerezza ed insolenza allo stato puro! 
Niang;Pazzini s.v.

Allegri 6: obbiettivamente oggi i gol subiti sono state papere di Abbiati.Abbiamo giocato molto meglio del Napoli,il pari per me ci sta stretto. I cambi sinceramente non li capisco però! Comunque i moduli su cui puntare sono questo 4-3-3 ed il 4-2-3-1. Mai più difesa a 3!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)

Una cosa intelligente che ha detto Mauro,da 20 anni a questa parte,è perche' abbia levato Montolivo quando quest'ultimo poteva benissimo gestire i tanti contropiedi del dopo 2-2!


----------



## rossovero (18 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentendo a Mauro? "Se il Napoli avesse fatto 4 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire, poi ha pero' peccato nella gestione della partita". Mah...



che ti aspetti da uno che ha giocato nel napoli e nella juve? è un cogl fazioso che ci odia. io lo disprezzo e siamo pari

cmq un buon secondo tempo, soprattutto sul piano della grinta. qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè improvvisamente bergonzi ha cominciato ad arbitrare male?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)

Questo è Carlo Alvino,mi fa morire dalle risate!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Novembre 2012)

abbiati 4

de sciglio 6
acerbi 6
mexes 6
constant 5.5

nocerino 5.5
de jong 5
montolivo 6

boateng 6
bojan 6
el shaarawy 8

robinho 7.5
pazzini 5
niang sv


----------



## Brain84 (18 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati mi ha pericolosamente ricordato l'ultimo Dida


----------



## Hammer (18 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Abbiati mi ha pericolosamente ricordato l'ultimo Dida



Speriamo non aspettino altri due anni per mandarlo via come facemmo per il brasiliano...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Novembre 2012)

Certo che tra Juve e Milan chi ha il pane (Juve, centrocampo/difesa) non ha i denti (attacco) e chi ha i denti (Milan, attacco, anzi Il Faraone) non ha il pane (difesa/centrocampo)...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Abbiati mi ha pericolosamente ricordato l'ultimo Dida


La papera di ieri sul primo gol, è quasi del tutto identica a quella di Dida nel derby di natale di qualche anno fa


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2012)

abbiati 4

de sciglio 6
acerbi 5
mexes 6
constant 5.5

nocerino 5.5
de jong 5
montolivo 6,5

boateng 5,5
bojan 6
el shaarawy 8

robinho 7.5
pazzini sv
niang sv


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

grande milan... peccato per abbiati...

comunque 1 punto che non credevo di fare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati 4

De Sciglio 6
Mexes 5,5
Acerbi 5,5
Constant 5,5

Montolivo 7,5
De Jong 5,5
Nocerino 5,5

Boateng 6,5
Bojan 6
El Shaarawy 8

Robinho 7
Pazzini 5
Niang s.v.

Allegri 6


----------



## Prinz (18 Novembre 2012)

abbiamo giocato bene, meritavamo di vincerla e con un portiere degno dell'eccellenza (perché il saltellatore NON lo è) lo avremmo fatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Certo che tra Juve e Milan chi ha il pane (Juve, centrocampo/difesa) non ha i denti (attacco) e chi ha i denti (Milan, attacco, anzi Il Faraone) non ha il pane (difesa/centrocampo)...



il milan dalla metà campo in su è una signora squadra in quanto ha fantasia tecnica rapidità giocatori come bojan el shaarawy robinho ed è un po quella che manca alla juve, la juve fa gioco solo grazie a qualche lancio di pirlo e a qualche cross degli esterni gli amnca un po di fantasia in avanti, peccato che a noi manchi tutto il resto, soprattutto in difesa facciamo errori che non si vedono neanche in eccellenza


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Novembre 2012)

certo che ieri abbiamo giocato bene... però la classifica è ancora orrenda, se alla prossima perdiamo ce ne andiamo a fare compagnia al palermo e alla sampdoria


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2012)

Per gennaio serve un difensore bravo e un centrocampista che sa tenere la palla per essere salvi e forse el.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Serve anche un attaccante fortissimo. Ma dove lo trovi?


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2012)

Ma si sa che a gennaio arriveranno quei cessi tipo matuzalem e gente simile..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Serve anche un attaccante fortissimo. Ma dove lo trovi?



va beh le priorità sono altre, l'attacco è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Segna solo El Shaarawy. Serve un'altra punta di livello


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2012)

in estate proverei a prendere osvaldo, magari per boateng.


----------



## Vinz (18 Novembre 2012)

Mah, io sinceramente non sono stato affatto contento per la partita di ieri (se non per Elsha), perchè il Napoli s'è presentato due volte davanti al portiere oltre ai due gol e poteva chiuderla definitivamente.
Speriamo di fare bene con i gobbi, perchè quelli a differenza del Napoli, nemmeno dopo due gol si fermano


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> in estate proverei a prendere osvaldo, magari per boateng.



Osvaldo non è male. Anzi. Dipende dagli obiettivi, però.


----------



## BB7 (18 Novembre 2012)

Pensiamo alla *difesa* e al centrocampo prima...


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2012)

Per il campionato italiano va piu' che bene. 15 gol te li fa sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo che ieri abbiamo giocato bene... però la classifica è ancora orrenda, se alla prossima perdiamo ce ne andiamo a fare compagnia al palermo e alla sampdoria



Beh la Samp se fa 1 punto nelle prossime 2 è grasso che cola!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Novembre 2012)

non l'ho vista...vabbè 1 punto a Napoli con questa squadra va benissimo
contentissimo per la doppietta del Faraone


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mah, io sinceramente non sono stato affatto contento per la partita di ieri (se non per Elsha), perchè il Napoli s'è presentato due volte davanti al portiere oltre ai due gol e poteva chiuderla definitivamente.
> Speriamo di fare bene con i gobbi, perchè quelli a differenza del Napoli, nemmeno dopo due gol si fermano


Verissimo...Pero con un portiere di serie c e un difesnore da serie b forse vincevamo la partita.


----------



## sheva90 (18 Novembre 2012)

Abbiamo speso 7 MLN per quell'ectoplasma di Pazzini...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2012)

tre punti buttati


----------

